# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بیانیه جدید رییس سازمان سنجش یعنی چی؟

## Tara_Z

بچه ها. الان یه خبر منتشر شده که تغییرات کنکور 02 قطعی شده و رییس سازمان سنجش یه سری حرف زده که میشه این قسمتشو ترجمه کنید؟ 
این نمره کل است که باعث تقاضای پذیرش داوطلبان در دانشگاه می شود. فارغ التحصیلی آموزش و پرورش ممکن است ترمیم شده یا نشده باشد که سازمان سنجش رتبه ای که مورد قبول داوطلب در برگزاری دو کنکور باشد را لحاظ خواهد کرد.
بچه ها قسمت سبز ینی چی؟ ینی واسه فارغ التحصیلا رتبه کنکور فقط ملاکه؟ اخه این چه ادبیات مزخرفیه که این اقایون دارن دیگه اه



http://konkur.in/99112/قطعی-شدن-تغییرات-کنکور-1402.html

----------


## NiLQwoV

لطفا اگه یکی تونست ترجمه کنه منم تگ کن

----------


## HUNDRED

*مورد قبول داوطلب در دو کنکور فکر کنم منظورش اینه که شما هم کنکور دی ماه و تیرماه رو شرکت کردی بعد دوتا رتبه متفاوت داری و به خواست خودت با انتخاب یکیشون میتونی انتخاب رشته کنی


اگه چیز بیشتری فهمیدین لایکم کنید بیام منم بدونم با تشکر فراوان*

----------


## Tara_Z

تنها قسمت قابل فهمش همینه. واقعا میخوام بدونم منم که نمیفهمم یا مشکل از ادبیات ایناست؟ اینقدر ناواضح و کجدار و مریز

----------


## Tara_Z

اون که کنسله. امروز گفت قطعی شده. فقط مساله اینجاست که روشن کنن مارو. برای ما ناواضحه این ابلاغیه ها. هیچکس پاسخگوی هیچی نیست توی این مملکت

----------


## HUNDRED

*نگران نباش تارا انجمن مترجمای خوبی داره*

----------


## NormaL

هر کی یه سازی میزنه واسه خودش. سایت سنجش هم که کلا تعطیله
یه اطلاعیه‌ی درست و حسابی و جامع برای شیوه‌نامه‌ی برگزاری نمیزنن
یهو یکی میاد میگه از ۴۰۳ قراره سه بار برگزار بشه
یکی میگه کنکور قراره الکترونیکی بشه :Yahoo (113): 
دفا‌ک

----------


## Tara_Z

قطعی شدن تغییرات کنکور 1402 - کنکور

----------


## Zero_Horizon

لعنت بهشون :/

یکی نیس بگه هر غلطی هم میخوای بکنی
اول قبلش خودت تکلیفت با خودت مشخص باشه درست حسابی برسیش کن پایه ریزیش کن بعد بندازش به جون ملت :/

یه گندی میزنن
هرروزم یه خبر ضد و نقیض بهش میبندن

واقعا کنکوری های این دوره زمونه ...
فقط میتونم بگم خدا صبرتون بده
و هرچه زودتر از شر این فلان فلان شده ها خلاص شید...

هرجایی و هر سیستمی توی این مملکت ....
هعی :/

----------


## HUNDRED

*همون حرفا قبلیشونه فقط یکم کلماتشو درشت و قلمبه سلمبه کردن*

----------


## Tara_Z

من اموزش پرورش کرج هم مراجعه کردم. انگار داری میری دادگاه نظامی. اصلا پاسخگو نیستن. لحن بسیار بی ادبانه و طلبکارانه، جواب های سربالا و پرت، مثل توپ تنیس هلت میدن ازین مرکز به اون مرکز. شاید باید بد و تند رفتار کرد باهاشون تا یه جواب درستی بدن به آدم. این میگه وظیفه سنجشه، سنجش میگه وظیفه اموزش پرورشه. حالا آذر ماه میگن فقط دی ترمیم دارید! خب ما باید بدونیم کی یا اصلا ترمیم داریم یا نداریم؟ توی برزخیم الان. این از یه طرف، وضعیت مملکت هم از طرف دیگه. آدم امیدش کمرنگ میشه. کم جون میشه....هعی

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elnaz.82


خب اینا ک همون چرندیات قبلیه پر از ابهامشونه:////
از یه بخشش اینطوری برداشت میشه ک مثلا اگه داوطلبی کنکور دی ماه شرکت کنه و خرداد ترمیم معدل کنه اون معدل ترمیمشو تو کنکور دی تاثییر میدن

ی جای دیگ میگه ک برای شرکت در کنکور باید سوابق تحصیلی داوطلب آماده باشند������
ینی چی!


منظورش نظام قدیماست اگه اشتباه نکنم*

این ترمیم معدل خرداد وقتی رو دی تاثیر میزاره که خرداد قبل دی ترمیم کرده باشن
وگرنه اگه منظورشون مال سال بعده ک باید از پای منقل ورشون داریم تا به خودشون بیان  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alix

به طور خلاصه گفت که: (اول باید بررسی و مُداقه ی نهایی رو به عمل بیاریم. بعد نتیجه ی غایی رو در مورد کنکور اصغر و ابعد که دخولی در کافه خیارات ندارن به صورت اخذ به شفعه اری.)

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alix


به طور خلاصه گفت که: (اول باید بررسی و مُداقه ی نهایی رو به عمل بیاریم. بعد نتیجه ی غایی رو در مورد کنکور اصغر و ابعد که دخولی در کافه خیارات ندارن به صورت اخذ به شفعه اری.)


*

----------


## Tara_Z

همین نظام قدیم ها هم دو دسته ن آخه. قبل 84، بعد 84. من خودم فارغ التحصیل 91 ام. باید توی صحبت مشخص بشه که با کدوم گروهن حداقل. خداوند به ما رحم کنه در این سرزمین. بهمون صبر و استقامت بده. حالا کاش فقط اموزش پرورش و سنجش اینجوری بود. بقیه ارگان ها هم همینن. دست کمی ندارن ازین اوضاع. من توی همون سیستم دانشگاهی هم خیلی ازین چیزا دیدم. و بی اغراق میگم همه همکلاسی های خوبم توی دانشگاه مهاجرت کردند. بی اغراق. 9 نفر بودن توی یه کلاس 45 نفره. همه طی این چند سال از ایران رفتن. خب دیگه غر نزنم و برم درسمو بخونم

----------


## Tara_Z

پای منقلو خوب اومدی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> من اموزش پرورش کرج هم مراجعه کردم. انگار داری میری دادگاه نظامی. اصلا پاسخگو نیستن. لحن بسیار بی ادبانه و طلبکارانه، جواب های سربالا و پرت، مثل توپ تنیس هلت میدن ازین مرکز به اون مرکز. شاید باید بد و تند رفتار کرد باهاشون تا یه جواب درستی بدن به آدم. این میگه وظیفه سنجشه، سنجش میگه وظیفه اموزش پرورشه. حالا آذر ماه میگن فقط دی ترمیم دارید! خب ما باید بدونیم کی یا اصلا ترمیم داریم یا نداریم؟ توی برزخیم الان. این از یه طرف، وضعیت مملکت هم از طرف دیگه. آدم امیدش کمرنگ میشه. کم جون میشه....هعی


ببین برو مدرسه ای ک دیپلم گرفتی بپرس قطعا اونجا بهتر راهنمایی ت میکنن

----------


## _Amir Hossein

سلام
تا جایی که من میدونم شما هریک از کنکور ها رو که خواستی شرکت میکنی یا هردو بعد به شما یه ترازی میده که اگر هردو رو شرکت کرده باشید اون ترازی که بهتره تاثیر داده میشه این 60 درصد کنکور (نتایج اصلی هردو کنکور هم همون مرداد اینا میاد)
40 درصد معدل هم داخل همین انجمن یه تاپیکی بود که ضریب ها و مقدار تاثیر هر درس رو نوشته بود به اون مراجعه کنید
در رابطه با ترمیم هم که مختارید که هرکس میخواد ترمیم کنه اما نظام قدیمی ها باید اگر نمره ای از درسی رو ندارن باید داخل امتحان نهاییش شرکت کنن و الان برای کنکور 1402 چه دی بخواید بدید چه تیر، دی و تیر فرصت دارید  نهایی بدید و ترمیم کنید ولی تا الان مصوبه اینکه چندبار میتونید ترمیم کنید فقط یکباره و اون که چند بار بتونید هردرسی رو امتحان بدید تصویب نشده 
اینا چیزایی بود که تا الان طبق اخرین چیزا گفتم حالا اینکه عوض بشه یا نشه الله اعلم

----------


## _Joseph_

> بچه ها. الان یه خبر منتشر شده که تغییرات کنکور 02 قطعی شده و رییس سازمان سنجش یه سری حرف زده که میشه این قسمتشو ترجمه کنید؟ 
> این نمره کل است که باعث تقاضای پذیرش داوطلبان در دانشگاه می شود. فارغ التحصیلی آموزش و پرورش ممکن است ترمیم شده یا نشده باشد که سازمان سنجش رتبه ای که مورد قبول داوطلب در برگزاری دو کنکور باشد را لحاظ خواهد کرد.
> بچه ها قسمت سبز ینی چی؟ ینی واسه فارغ التحصیلا رتبه کنکور فقط ملاکه؟ اخه این چه ادبیات مزخرفیه که این اقایون دارن دیگه اه
> 
> 
> 
> http://konkur.in/99112/قطعی-شدن-تغییرات-کنکور-1402.html


*سلام. حالتون خوبه 
یکم آروم باشید . نفس عمیق بکشید خب اوکی شد؟
ببین دوست من 
نمره کل یعنی مجموع تراز کنکور و معدل 
شما در کنکور 1402 دو تا تراز خام خواهی داشت . یکی ش مال کنکور هستش که تصمیم میگیری کدوم کنکور رو ملاک قرار دهی بر اساس تراز کنکور دی ماه و یا کنکور تیر ماه که هر کدومش تراز بهتری شد به انتخاب خودتون مد نظر قرار میگیره
یدونه تراز دیگه هم داری که از معدل شما گرفته میشه . 
این دو تراز با ضریب 40/60 میانگین وزنی گرفته میشن { آمار بلدی که درسته؟؟} و تراز نهایی که تراز کل گفته میشه رو میسازن که یک عدد هستش . مثلا : 11000 این همان نمره کل شماست
با توجه به این تراز رتبه شما در کنکور 1402 مشخص خواهد شد و با توجه به رتبه انتخاب رشته صورت خواهد پذیرفت. و پذیرش دانشگاه بر اساس همین نمره کل است.

درباره قسمت سبز رنگی هم که مشخص کرده اید : چیزی که من میتونم بهتون بکم اینه که منظور رئیس سازمان سنجش این بوده که ترمیم نمره برای شرکت در کنکور برای فارغ التحصیلان الزامی نیست .
و فارغ التحصیلی میتونه ترمیم کند یا نه و این قسمت اختیاری ست
سوابق تحصیلی اما الزامی است .
اگر شما دیپلم 91 دارید . میتونید ترمیم کنید و میتونید ترمیم هم نکنید اما نمرات دیپلم شما با نسبت ضرایبی که اعلام شده در کنکور شما تاثیر خواهد داشت. حالا اگر نمرات پایینی دارید میتونید ترمیم کنید. اما الزامی نیست.
اگر داوطلب قبل از 84 هستید و نمرات دیپلم شما نهایی نبوده و فاقد سوابق تحصیلی هستید تا جایی که بنده متوجه شده ام  باید دروس عمومی را نهایی شرکت کنید تا سوابق شما لحاظ شود در کنکور و درس تخصصی شما نمره کنکورتان مد نظر است. اما خبری هم هستش که حتی برای این دسته از داوطلبین هم الزامی در کار نیست و میتونن در کنکور شرکت کنند اما نمره 40 درصد قطعی را نخواهند داشت و خب این دسته داوطلبین برای تراز معدلشون 0 در نظر گرفته خواهد شد با تاثیر 40 درصد که میتونه ضربه بزنه به رتبه داوطلب 

توصیه: اگر برای رشته و دانشگاه خاص و برتر میخواهید قبول شوید بهتر است ترمیم کنید و نمره بالای 19 کسب کنید . اگر هم دیپلم مغایر دارید بهتر است دیپلم مجدد بگیرید . اگر داولب قبل از 84 هستید بهتر است دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید بگیرید.
دلایل:
1- کسب نمره در امتحان نهایی راحت تر از کنکور است 
2- تاثیر 40 درصد قطعی در سال 1402 و 50 درصد در سال 1403 تاثیر کمی نیست و معدل در صورت خوب بودن میتواند تراز شما را بهتر و یا در صورت پایین بودن میتواند تراز شما را بد تر کند.*

----------


## Tara_Z

ممنون واقعن. من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم، کدوم دروس اختصاصی برام سابقه تحصیلی در نظر گرفته میشه؟ حسابان و فیزیک و شیمی؟ با احتساب اینکه نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و میخوام همین ریاضیو ترمیم کنم.



> *سلام. حالتون خوبه 
> یکم آروم باشید . نفس عمیق بکشید خب اوکی شد؟
> ببین دوست من 
> نمره کل یعنی مجموع تراز کنکور و معدل 
> شما در کنکور 1402 دو تا تراز خام خواهی داشت . یکی ش مال کنکور هستش که تصمیم میگیری کدوم کنکور رو ملاک قرار دهی بر اساس تراز کنکور دی ماه و یا کنکور تیر ماه که هر کدومش تراز بهتری شد به انتخاب خودتون مد نظر قرار میگیره
> یدونه تراز دیگه هم داری که از معدل شما گرفته میشه . 
> این دو تراز با ضریب 40/60 میانگین وزنی گرفته میشن { آمار بلدی که درسته؟؟} و تراز نهایی که تراز کل گفته میشه رو میسازن که یک عدد هستش . مثلا : 11000 این همان نمره کل شماست
> با توجه به این تراز رتبه شما در کنکور 1402 مشخص خواهد شد و با توجه به رتبه انتخاب رشته صورت خواهد پذیرفت. و پذیرش دانشگاه بر اساس همین نمره کل است.
> 
> ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون واقعن. من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم، کدوم دروس اختصاصی برام سابقه تحصیلی در نظر گرفته میشه؟ حسابان و فیزیک و شیمی؟ با احتساب اینکه نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و میخوام همین ریاضیو ترمیم کنم.


*عمومی + شیمی
میتونید برید ضرایب رو دربیارید ببینید با چه قسمتی از 40 درصد نمراتتون تاثیر میزاره*

----------


## Tara_Z

الان این مال امسال منه. این عددا چیو نشون میدن؟ شما میدونی؟ اینارو من گرفتم یا کلا ازین مقدار، حساب شده میزان معدل من؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> با احتساب اینکه نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم و میخوام همین ریاضیو ترمیم کنم.


*سلام 
ببخشید دوباره پیام میدم 
ولی
بهتر هستش که دیپلم تجربی بگیرید 
چونکه شما فقط قسمت دروس عمومی و شیمی رو از تاثیر 40 درصدی خواهید داشت 
و دروس سلامت و بهداشت + دروس زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک رو تاثیر 40 درصدی نخواهید داشت 
و اینکه میگن برای دروس زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک 100 درصد کنکور ملاک عمل است این چرت و پرتی بیش نیست 
دصد کنکور شما با ضریب 60 درصد در این دروس اعمال خواهد شد. نه قسمتی 100 درصد و قسمتی دیگر 60 درصد 
تمام درصد هایتان با ضریب 60 درصد اعمال خواهد شد . و دروس معدلتان هم هر کدام را دارید با ضریب همان دروس از 40 درصد. 
البته اگر میخواهید رشته و دانشگاه عالی بیارید بهتره دیپلم تجربی بگیرید . برای رشته های دیگر همان ترمیم و تلاش زیاد برای کنکور هم کارساز است*

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان این مال امسال منه. این عددا چیو نشون میدن؟ شما میدونی؟ اینارو من گرفتم یا کلا ازین مقدار، حساب شده میزان معدل من؟


*این مقدارش تاثیر داده شده از 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت . دقیقا همان چیزی که من گفتم چونکه شما نمره زیست و سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی و ریاضی و فیزیک ندارید .
البته چون امسال تاثیر مثبت بود مانعی نداشت 
ولی اگر قطعی بود 
با همین اعداد تاثیر میگذاشت بر روی تراز شما
البته باید ببینید در پایین ننوشته باشه فاقد تاثیر مثبت.
اگر نوشته باشه فقط تاثیر مثبت یعنی این مقدار مثبت تاثیر داشته .*

----------


## Tara_Z

سال 1401 هم تاثیر معدل 40 درصد ولی مثبت بوده؟ ینی الان این از 40 درصده؟ ای وای من  :Yahoo (4): ))) پس چرا میگن تطبیق داده میشه؟ چرا دروغ میگن؟ الان من بخوام مجدد دیپلم بگیرم، دینی و اینارم باید امتحان بدم؟



> *این مقدارش تاثیر داده شده از 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت . دقیقا همان چیزی که من گفتم چونکه شما نمره زیست و سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی و ریاضی و فیزیک ندارید .
> البته چون امسال تاثیر مثبت بود مانعی نداشت 
> ولی اگر قطعی بود 
> با همین اعداد تاثیر میگذاشت بر روی تراز شما
> البته باید ببینید در پایین ننوشته باشه فاقد تاثیر مثبت.
> اگر نوشته باشه فقط تاثیر مثبت یعنی این مقدار مثبت تاثیر داشته .*

----------


## Tara_Z

​خیلی سوال میپرسم. خجلم

----------


## Serram

> همین نظام قدیم ها هم دو دسته ن آخه. قبل 84، بعد 84. من خودم فارغ التحصیل 91 ام. باید توی صحبت مشخص بشه که با کدوم گروهن حداقل. خداوند به ما رحم کنه در این سرزمین. بهمون صبر و استقامت بده. حالا کاش فقط اموزش پرورش و سنجش اینجوری بود. بقیه ارگان ها هم همینن. دست کمی ندارن ازین اوضاع. من توی همون سیستم دانشگاهی هم خیلی ازین چیزا دیدم. و بی اغراق میگم همه همکلاسی های خوبم توی دانشگاه مهاجرت کردند. بی اغراق. 9 نفر بودن توی یه کلاس 45 نفره. همه طی این چند سال از ایران رفتن. خب دیگه غر نزنم و برم درسمو بخونم


 یه گروه‌ هم فارغ‌التحصیل‌های بین سال‌های ۸۴ تا ۹۱-۹۲ هستن که سوابق پیش‌دانشگاهی ندارن. در صورتی که تو اطلاعیه سنجش برای نظام قدیم تاثیر درس‌های زبان فارسی و دینی و زیست و فیزیک پیش‌دانشگاهی رو هم زده بود چون از یه سالی به بعد بچه‌‌های پیش‌دانشگاهی چند درس رو نهایی میدادن. الان معلوم نیست این دسته باید برن برای پیش سوابق بسازن یا تاثیرش تماما میره رو نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق. کلا معلوم نیست چی به چیه.

----------


## Tara_Z

یه چیزی هم من الان متوجه شدم. این که میگن مثلا اگه دیپلم مغایر داشته باشید با رشته ای که کنکور میدید، دروسی که توی دیپلمتون نداشتید ولی توی کنکور هست( مثلا ریاضیا زیست ندارن) این زیست توی کنکور از صد درصد حساب نمیشه و از همون 60 حساب میشه! برگام واقعن برگام



> یه گروه‌ هم فارغ‌التحصیل‌های بین سال‌های ۸۴ تا ۹۱-۹۲ هستن که سوابق پیش‌دانشگاهی ندارن. در صورتی که تو اطلاعیه سنجش برای نظام قدیم تاثیر درس‌های زبان فارسی و دینی و زیست و فیزیک پیش‌دانشگاهی رو هم زده بود چون از یه سالی به بعد بچه‌‌های پیش‌دانشگاهی چند درس رو نهایی میدادن. الان معلوم نیست این دسته باید برن برای پیش سوابق بسازن یا تاثیرش تماما میره رو نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان سابق. کلا معلوم نیست چی به چیه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

اقا منی که یبار تجربیم رو قبلا ترمیم کردم و نمیتونم دیگه ترمیم کنم بنا به حرف اینا باید چه غلطی کنم؟؟؟ تو فکرش بودم که دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ولی اگر قراره نمره زیستم ضربدر 60 بشه و هیچی مطلق بهش اضافه نشه که خیلی برام بد میشه
من **** تو این قانون چرتشون تکلیف هیچ کس هم معلوم نمیکنن میری اموزش و پرورش میگه به ما هیچی نگفتن همون قانون قبلیه خب یکی مثل من باید چه غلطی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *عمومی + شیمی
> میتونید برید ضرایب رو دربیارید ببینید با چه قسمتی از 40 درصد نمراتتون تاثیر میزاره*


نمرات حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک یعنی هیچ تاثیر داده نمیشه؟؟؟ من فک کنم اگر حرف شما هم باشه فقط زیست تاثیر داده نمیشه 
ولی من یه مشکلی با حرف شما دارم
ببینید قراره جمع تاثیر نمرات بشه 100 درصد دیگه؟ اینجوری که شما میگی میشه کمتر از 100
مثلا شما با دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کنی 22 درصد تاثیر داده میشه بقیه این میشه کنکور یعنی کنکور میشه 78 درصد وگرنه اگه اینطور نباشه جمع نمرات سوابق و کنکور به 100 نمیرسن

----------


## Tara_Z

شما تاثیر معدلو امسال توی کارنامه تون زده بود از چند درصد؟



> نمرات حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک یعنی هیچ تاثیر داده نمیشه؟؟؟ من فک کنم اگر حرف شما هم باشه فقط زیست تاثیر داده نمیشه 
> ولی من یه مشکلی با حرف شما دارم
> ببینید قراره جمع تاثیر نمرات بشه 100 درصد دیگه؟ اینجوری که شما میگی میشه کمتر از 100
> مثلا شما با دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کنی 22 درصد تاثیر داده میشه بقیه این میشه کنکور یعنی کنکور میشه 78 درصد وگرنه اگه اینطور نباشه جمع نمرات سوابق و کنکور به 100 نمیرسن

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمرات حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک یعنی هیچ تاثیر داده نمیشه؟؟؟ من فک کنم اگر حرف شما هم باشه فقط زیست تاثیر داده نمیشه 
> ولی من یه مشکلی با حرف شما دارم
> ببینید قراره جمع تاثیر نمرات بشه 100 درصد دیگه؟ اینجوری که شما میگی میشه کمتر از 100
> مثلا شما با دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کنی 22 درصد تاثیر داده میشه بقیه این میشه کنکور یعنی کنکور میشه 78 درصد وگرنه اگه اینطور نباشه جمع نمرات سوابق و کنکور به 100 نمیرسن


*بله دیگه 
چرا وقتی شما سوابق ناقص دارید باید جمع ش برسه به 100 ؟؟؟ 
درباره گسسته و هندسه و .... هم خیر محاسبه نمیشه چونکه کد کتابی وجود ندارد در سیستم کنکور تجربی*

----------


## Tara_Z

> *این مقدارش تاثیر داده شده از 40 درصد تاثیر مثبت . دقیقا همان چیزی که من گفتم چونکه شما نمره زیست و سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی و ریاضی و فیزیک ندارید .
> البته چون امسال تاثیر مثبت بود مانعی نداشت 
> ولی اگر قطعی بود 
> با همین اعداد تاثیر میگذاشت بر روی تراز شما
> البته باید ببینید در پایین ننوشته باشه فاقد تاثیر مثبت.
> اگر نوشته باشه فقط تاثیر مثبت یعنی این مقدار مثبت تاثیر داشته .*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سال 1401 هم تاثیر معدل 40 درصد ولی مثبت بوده؟ ینی الان این از 40 درصده؟ ای وای من ))) پس چرا میگن تطبیق داده میشه؟ چرا دروغ میگن؟ الان من بخوام مجدد دیپلم بگیرم، دینی و اینارم باید امتحان بدم؟


*دروغ نمیگن 
فقط شفاف صحبت نمیکنن . واقعیت اش هم اینه که خیلی از دانش آموزا تازه بعد کنکور خواهند فهمید این مصوبه چه فاجعه ای بوده و خبر نداشتند . واقعیت اینه که خیلی ها واقعا داده کاوی بسیار پایینی دارن و نمیدونن این اعدا چی هستش و فکر میکنن کنکور رو خوب بزنن قبول میشن و ....
ولی اصلا این مصوبه هدفش اینه سهم کنکور رو کمرنگ کنه و سوابق رو بیشتر کنه .

بله اون مقداری که نوشته شده یعنی شما در قسمت سوابق تحصیلی اون درصد از 40 درصد شامل حال شما میشه 
چه مثبت تاثیر بزاره 
چه قطعی*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> شما تاثیر معدلو امسال توی کارنامه تون زده بود از چند درصد؟


من تجربی نظام قدیمم و 30 درصد زده بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> 


*معلومه رتبه شما خیلی بالا بوده هااا اینطوری تاثیر گذاشته
به هر حال 
ببینید
چه تاثیر مثبت باشد 
چه قطعی 
اون مقدرای که بالا نوشته شده اون مقدار از سوابق شما از 40 درصد تاثیر خواهد گذاشت .
البته 
در تاثیر مثبت خب فقط در حالتی تاثیر میزاره که رتبه شما رو بهتر کنه 
ولی وقتی تاثیر قطعی میشه دیگه واسش مهم نیست رتبه تون رو بهتر کنه یا بدتر . در همه حال تاثیر خواهد گذاشت. پس بهتره که بپایی بد تر نکنه . چون در اغلب مواقع تاثیر قطعی رتبه رو بد تر خواهد کرد 
برای همین میگم نمره بالاتر از 19 کسب کنید حتی 20*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *بله دیگه 
> چرا وقتی شما سوابق ناقص دارید باید جمع ش برسه به 100 ؟؟؟ 
> درباره گسسته و هندسه و .... هم خیر محاسبه نمیشه چونکه کد کتابی وجود ندارد در سیستم کنکور تجربی*


سال 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی داشتن کنکور تجربی میدادن نمرات زیستشون 100 حساب میشد و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی که داشتن هم حساب میشد یعنی نمره حسابان برای ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک هم سر جاشون و اینکه سنجش اطلاعیه ای نداده که این شیوه تغییر کرده من به نظرم جمع تاثیر باید بشه 100 به هرحال نه کمتر کسایی که فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیما یعنی قبل 84 باید عمومی داشته باشن و تخصصیشون از 100 حساب میشه

----------


## Tara_Z

> *معلومه رتبه شما خیلی بالا بوده هااا اینطوری تاثیر گذاشته
> به هر حال 
> ببینید
> چه تاثیر مثبت باشد 
> چه قطعی 
> اون مقدرای که بالا نوشته شده اون مقدار از سوابق شما از 40 درصد تاثیر خواهد گذاشت .
> البته 
> در تاثیر مثبت خب فقط در حالتی تاثیر میزاره که رتبه شما رو بهتر کنه 
> ولی وقتی تاثیر قطعی میشه دیگه واسش مهم نیست رتبه تون رو بهتر کنه یا بدتر . در همه حال تاثیر خواهد گذاشت. پس بهتره که بپایی بد تر نکنه . چون در اغلب مواقع تاثیر قطعی رتبه رو بد تر خواهد کرد 
> برای همین میگم نمره بالاتر از 19 کسب کنید حتی 20*


​الان پس بنظر شما عربی و زبانو ترمیم کنم؟ یا بقیه رو هم؟

----------


## Tara_Z

> سال 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی داشتن کنکور تجربی میدادن نمرات زیستشون 100 حساب میشد و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی که داشتن هم حساب میشد یعنی نمره حسابان برای ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک هم سر جاشون و اینکه سنجش اطلاعیه ای نداده که این شیوه تغییر کرده من به نظرم جمع تاثیر باید بشه 100 به هرحال نه کمتر کسایی که فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیما یعنی قبل 84 باید عمومی داشته باشن و تخصصیشون از 100 حساب میشه


ب
دقیقا منم توی چند تا سایت دیدم که حسابان رو با ریاضی تطبیق داده بودن. بخاطرهمین پرسیدم. بدبختی اینجاست که من انصراف دادم از دانشگاهم که سراسری بود و اصل مدرک دیپلمم دست اوناست تا زمانی که مجدد دانشگاه سراسری قبول شم. و برای ترمیم یا دیپلم مجدد هم به اصل مدرک دیپلم نیاز هست. الان من ازین جا مونده ازونجا رونده ام.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ب
> دقیقا منم توی چند تا سایت دیدم که حسابان رو با ریاضی تطبیق داده بودن. بخاطرهمین پرسیدم. بدبختی اینجاست که من انصراف دادم از دانشگاهم که سراسری بود و اصل مدرک دیپلمم دست اوناست تا زمانی که مجدد دانشگاه سراسری قبول شم. و برای ترمیم یا دیپلم مجدد هم به اصل مدرک دیپلم نیاز هست. الان من ازین جا مونده ازونجا رونده ام.



شما که وضعت خوبه من بدبخت یبارم ترمیم کردم چند ساااال پیش بیخودی رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن به هیچ وجه نمیتونی ترمیم کنی موندم یکی مثل من باید چه غلطی کنه؟؟؟ اول گفتن ده بار ترمیم الان میگن هیچی

----------


## joodii

> 


الان که این بحث هست یه سوالیه چند وقتیه واسه منم جوابش گنگ هست منم ن قدیمم و داخل کارنامه امسال،فقط برای زیر گروه پنج،تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ شده و بقیه زیرگروه هارو زده فاقد تاثیر.یعنی چی این ؟کلا فاقد تاثیر
ولی برای بچه های ن جدید اینطوری نیست
کسی دلیلشو میدونه؟

----------


## Tara_Z

> شما که وضعت خوبه من بدبخت یبارم ترمیم کردم چند ساااال پیش بیخودی رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن به هیچ وجه نمیتونی ترمیم کنی موندم یکی مثل من باید چه غلطی کنه؟؟؟ اول گفتن ده بار ترمیم الان میگن هیچی



شما زنگ زدید به سازمان سنجش؟
اگه درصد هامون توی کنکور خیلی خوب باشه چی؟ نمیپوشونه این فاکین معدلو؟ فرض کن بالای 90 باشه درصدامون. دیگه چاره چیه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> شما زنگ زدید به سازمان سنجش؟
> اگه درصد هامون توی کنکور خیلی خوب باشه چی؟ نمیپوشونه این فاکین معدلو؟ فرض کن بالای 90 باشه درصدامون. دیگه چاره چیه؟



تو اینجا مگه تلفن هم جواب میدن؟ حضوری هم جواب نمیدن والا....بعد بالای 90؟؟؟ مگه میشه زد؟؟ اینا اما و اگرهای بزرگه اگر من نتونم ترمیم کنم یا طبق حرف دوستمون دیپلم ریاضی هم بگیرم نمره زیستم ضربدر 60 بشه و با هیچی جمع نشه عملا هیچ غلطی نمیتونم بکنم
اما من خیلی بعید میدونم که اینطور باشه

----------


## MYDR

> یه چیزی هم من الان متوجه شدم. این که میگن مثلا اگه دیپلم مغایر داشته باشید با رشته ای که کنکور میدید، دروسی که توی دیپلمتون نداشتید ولی توی کنکور هست( مثلا ریاضیا زیست ندارن) این زیست توی کنکور از صد درصد حساب نمیشه و از همون 60 حساب میشه! برگام واقعن برگام


این رو چه طور شما متوجه شدید ؟  طبق همون اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش، کنکورشون حساب میشه !  برای سال های گذشته که معدل تاثیر قطعی داده بودند این مطلب رو هم توی دفترچشون گفته بودند که اونهای که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند، نمره کنکور براشون حساب میشه !

----------


## Tara_Z

> الان که این بحث هست یه سوالیه چند وقتیه واسه منم جوابش گنگ هست منم ن قدیمم و داخل کارنامه امسال،فقط برای زیر گروه پنج،تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ شده و بقیه زیرگروه هارو زده فاقد تاثیر.یعنی چی این ؟کلا فاقد تاثیر
> ولی برای بچه های ن جدید اینطوری نیست
> کسی دلیلشو میدونه؟


سوال منم هست. من که رتبه م خیلی بد شد. شاید بخاطر همین تاثیر گذاشته معدل

----------


## ha.hg

یجوری دوستان میگن برید ترمیم انگار به این اسونیه :Yahoo (31): 
الان یه سری دروس توی سوم و پیش دانشگاهی نهایی بوده تکلیف اونا چیه ؟
یه سری درسا ما نداشتیم ولی نظام جدید دارن و زبان فارسی هم که ما داشتیم و نهایی بوده اونا ندارن .
اصلا ترمیم وجود نداره اینا میخوان همه برن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن . دیپلم مجدد هم واسه تغییر رشته ای هاست.
کسی رفته واسه ترمیم معدل  (نظام قدیم های بعد 84 منظورمه)؟

----------


## Tara_Z

من چند سال پیش برای یه سوال حضوری رفتم دم سازمان سنجش مشکین دشت. رفتم داخل ساختمان اصلی. فقط خودمو راه دادن. امنیتیه خیلی. گوشی و اینا نباید ببری داخل. الان هم اگه خیلی اوضاع بیریخت بود میرم باز



> تو اینجا مگه تلفن هم جواب میدن؟ حضوری هم جواب نمیدن والا....بعد بالای 90؟؟؟ مگه میشه زد؟؟ اینا اما و اگرهای بزرگه اگر من نتونم ترمیم کنم یا طبق حرف دوستمون دیپلم ریاضی هم بگیرم نمره زیستم ضربدر 60 بشه و با هیچی جمع نشه عملا هیچ غلطی نمیتونم بکنم
> اما من خیلی بعید میدونم که اینطور باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سال 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی داشتن کنکور تجربی میدادن نمرات زیستشون 100 حساب میشد و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی که داشتن هم حساب میشد یعنی نمره حسابان برای ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک هم سر جاشون و اینکه سنجش اطلاعیه ای نداده که این شیوه تغییر کرده من به نظرم جمع تاثیر باید بشه 100 به هرحال نه کمتر کسایی که فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیما یعنی قبل 84 باید عمومی داشته باشن و تخصصیشون از 100 حساب میشه


*خیر
دقیقا همین مقایسه سال 94 با 1402 اشتباه محاسباتی ست 
شما رو ارجاع میدم به پیک سنجش بهمن ماه سال 1398 که در چندین صفحه صفر تا 100 تاثیر معدل ر نظام جدید رو واکاوی کرده و توضیح داده . 

از سال 94 به الان 
نظام عوض شده 
زیر گروه حذف شده 
سهم کنکور از 100 به 60 تقلیل یافته { سال 94 سهم کنکور 100 بود و معدل بر روی کل کنکور تاثیر میزاشت و سهم کنکور 80 نبود . این دقیقا همان اشتباه  محاسباتی ست مه میگم} 
برای اولین بار دروس و نمرات سوابق ضریب تاثیر تراز دهی داده شده .*
*باز هم برید پیک سنجش رو مطالعه کنید.
درباره اون حرفی هم که زدید ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی در تجربی و بالعکس تاثیر ندارند.*

----------


## Tara_Z

> یجوری دوستان میگن برید ترمیم انگار به این اسونیه
> الان یه سری دروس توی سوم و پیش دانشگاهی نهایی بوده تکلیف اونا چیه ؟
> یه سری درسا ما نداشتیم ولی نظام جدید دارن و زبان فارسی هم که ما داشتیم و نهایی بوده اونا ندارن .
> اصلا ترمیم وجود نداره اینا میخوان همه برن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن . دیپلم مجدد هم واسه تغییر رشته ای هاست.
> کسی رفته واسه ترمیم معدل  (نظام قدیم های بعد 84 منظورمه)؟


من چند روز پیش رفتم فرم تجدید دیپلم گرفتم که گفت اصل مدرک دیپلمو بیار و فعلا دست نگاه داشتم .

----------


## farzaddd

اینا یه مساله فوق العاده پیچیده رو میان به زبون ساده میگن،همون طوری که ۴۳ ساله میگن،در کل دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ باید دروس عمومی ،نهایی بسازن ،حالا چطوری خود رییس سنجشم نمیدونه،به نظر میاد هم دوازدهم هم یازدهم (سوم و پیش) ولی مگه میشه؟معلومه نمیشه،بعد ۸۴ تا ۹۸ که مشخصه ترمیم کنید،ترمیمم کردید که دیگه نمیتونید،۹۸ تا الانم که فقط دوازدهمو ترمیم بزنید،این به زبون ساده بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 102043فایل پیوست 102044
> ​الان پس بنظر شما عربی و زبانو ترمیم کنم؟ یا بقیه رو هم؟


*ادبیات و عربی رو زبان رو تزمیم کنید.
توجه داشته باشید شما با ترمیم فقط قسمت سوم دبیرستانتون ترمیم میشه . در اصل دوزادهم امتحان میدید ولی سوم دبیرستان شما ترمیم میشه و پیش دانشگاهی باز هم تاثیر خواهد گذاشت بر روی شما .
به خاطر اگر هدف خاصی مد نظر دارید دیپلم مجدد رو من توصیه میکنم .
البته باید صبر کرد و دید ائین نامه ای که میاد چطوری خواهد بود.*

----------


## MYDR

> بچه ها. الان یه خبر منتشر شده که تغییرات کنکور 02 قطعی شده و رییس سازمان سنجش یه سری حرف زده که میشه این قسمتشو ترجمه کنید؟ 
> این نمره کل است که باعث تقاضای پذیرش داوطلبان در دانشگاه می شود. فارغ التحصیلی آموزش و پرورش ممکن است ترمیم شده یا نشده باشد که سازمان سنجش رتبه ای که مورد قبول داوطلب در برگزاری دو کنکور باشد را لحاظ خواهد کرد.
> بچه ها قسمت سبز ینی چی؟ ینی واسه فارغ التحصیلا رتبه کنکور فقط ملاکه؟ اخه این چه ادبیات مزخرفیه که این اقایون دارن دیگه اه
> http://konkur.in/99112/قطعی-شدن-تغییرات-کنکور-1402.html



این پور عباس رو جدی نگیرید، برای خودش زیاد حرف میزنه ! همون چیزای قبلی رو دوباره تکرار کرده و اگر خیلی هنر داشت و عرضه داشت همین اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش که کلی ایراد داره رو می اومد شفاف سازی می کرد نه اینکه مدام بلندگوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باشه. از این تموم شدن ها و این تیترهای چرت خبرگزاری هم دوری کنید فعلا کار در جریان هست و کش مکش ها ادامه داره و هنوز تموم نشده.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *خیر
> دقیقا همین مقایسه سال 94 با 1402 اشتباه محاسباتی ست 
> شما رو ارجاع میدم به پیک سنجش بهمن ماه سال 1398 که در چندین صفحه صفر تا 100 تاثیر معدل ر نظام جدید رو واکاوی کرده و توضیح داده . 
> 
> از سال 94 به الان 
> نظام عوض شده 
> زیر گروه حذف شده 
> سهم کنکور از 100 به 60 تقلیل یافته { سال 94 سهم کنکور 100 بود و معدل بر روی کل کنکور تاثیر میزاشت و سهم کنکور 80 نبود . این دقیقا همان اشتباه  محاسباتی ست مه میگم} 
> برای اولین بار دروس و نمرات سوابق ضریب تاثیر تراز دهی داده شده .*
> ...


میشه لینک اونی که میگید رو بزارید
چون اون موقع هم که تاثیر قطعی شد سهم کنکور 100 نبود شد 75 تراز کنکور ضربدر 75 میشد
حالا با این اوصاف یکی مثل منی که قبلا هم تجربیش رو ترمیم کرده عملا از کنکور حذف شده

----------


## farzaddd

این آ خ و ....ندا بلدن همه رو سرگرم کنن،

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اینا یه مساله فوق العاده پیچیده رو میان به زبون ساده میگن،همون طوری که ۴۳ ساله میگن،در کل دیپلمه های قبل ۸۴ باید دروس عمومی ،نهایی بسازن ،حالا چطوری خود رییس سنجشم نمیدونه،به نظر میاد هم دوازدهم هم یازدهم (سوم و پیش) ولی مگه میشه؟معلومه نمیشه،بعد ۸۴ تا ۹۸ که مشخصه ترمیم کنید،ترمیمم کردید که دیگه نمیتونید،۹۸ تا الانم که فقط دوازدهمو ترمیم بزنید،این به زبون ساده بود


*** خوردن دیگه نمیزارن مگه روح ما خبر داشت که قراره اینهمه تاثیر بزارن؟ بعد چرا تاثیر معدل اینهمه بالاست و فرصت جبرانش یکباره اما کنکور تا هرچقدر دلت میخواد میتونی امتحان بدی؟ اگر ترمیم یکباره و قراره بشه 60 درصد ورود به دانشگاه خب بی شک کنکور هم باید بشه یکبار
درکل **** تو حرفاشون *** میخورن اول میگن ده بار بعد میگن نمیتونین ترمیم کنین

----------


## _Joseph_

> میشه لینک اونی که میگید رو بزارید
> چون اون موقع هم که تاثیر قطعی شد سهم کنکور 100 نبود شد 75 تراز کنکور ضربدر 75 میشد
> حالا با این اوصاف یکی مثل منی که قبلا هم تجربیش رو ترمیم کرده عملا از کنکور حذف شده


*ببینید اینکه شانس ترمیم ندارید به نظرم این ممکنه تغییر کنه و یکبار برای شما در نظام جدید فرصت ترمیم داده بشه . پس بایت این قضیه نگران نباشید .
درباره لینک هم از تلگرام دانلود کنید.*
لینک: https://t.me/pyramid_konkur/1765

----------


## farzaddd

> *** خوردن دیگه نمیزارن مگه روح ما خبر داشت که قراره اینهمه تاثیر بزارن؟ بعد چرا تاثیر معدل اینهمه بالاست و فرصت جبرانش یکباره اما کنکور تا هرچقدر دلت میخواد میتونی امتحان بدی؟ اگر ترمیم یکباره و قراره بشه 60 درصد ورود به دانشگاه خب بی شک کنکور هم باید بشه یکبار
> درکل **** تو حرفاشون *** میخورن اول میگن ده بار بعد میگن نمیتونین ترمیم کنین


متاسفانه *** که میخورن ،اینا استاد این کارا هستن،یه کنکوریا بودن که کنار نشسته بودن آروم،اونم اینطوری شد،شما هم به اعصابت مسلط باش خیلی راه مونده که باید بری و با اینا سروکله بزنی،شیطان برای اینا ایستاده دست میزنه و بعضی وقتا پشماش میریزه،

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما زنگ زدید به سازمان سنجش؟
> اگه درصد هامون توی کنکور خیلی خوب باشه چی؟ نمیپوشونه این فاکین معدلو؟ فرض کن بالای 90 باشه درصدامون. دیگه چاره چیه؟


*درصد 90 زدن در کنکور بسیار بسیار کار دشواری ست 
اونهم کنکور 1402 که قطعا کنکوری سخت خواهد بود
ببیینید
شما اول از همه باید هدفتون رو مشخص کنید و با توجه به اون مسیرتون مشخص میشه خودش و نیازی نیست نگران باشید
اگر پزشکی و دندانپزشکی دانشگاه خوب میخواییید مثل تهران رو بهشتی و .... و یا روزانه مراکز استان 
حقیقتا 
چازه ای جز اینکه ترمیم کنید و معدلتون بالای 19 باشه و یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرید ندارید.
برای بقیه رشته ها و دانشگاهها من ضریب تراکمشون رو بررسی نکرده ام ولی چون برای آزاد و پردیس میشه حتی با معدل حدودای 17 هم با درصد بالا قبول شد 
پس مانعی نیست . ولی درصد بالا باید باشه*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *ببینید اینکه شانس ترمیم ندارید به نظرم این ممکنه تغییر کنه و یکبار برای شما در نظام جدید فرصت ترمیم داده بشه . پس بایت این قضیه نگران نباشید .
> درباره لینک هم از تلگرام دانلود کنید.*
> لینک: https://t.me/pyramid_konkur/1765


​اگر تغییر نکنه که به نظر نمیاد تغییر کنه اگر یکبار بزارن مگر بیشتر بزارن عملا حذف شدم از رقابت خیلی زیباست واقعا

----------


## ha.hg

> من چند روز پیش رفتم فرم تجدید دیپلم گرفتم که گفت اصل مدرک دیپلمو بیار و فعلا دست نگاه داشتم .


دیپلم مجدد واسه تغییر رشته ای هاست و نمیشه دیپلم اصلی و مجدد هر دو تا یکی باشه.دیپلم تجربی دارم و همین رشته رو میخوام کنکور بدم باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## Tara_Z

> ​اگر تغییر نکنه که به نظر نمیاد تغییر کنه اگر یکبار بزارن مگر بیشتر بزارن عملا حذف شدم از رقابت خیلی زیباست واقعا


حالا صبر کنیم ببینیم دفترچه کنکور که ابان میاد چی نوشته توش. و امیدوارم توی همین مهر جزییات رو منتشر کنن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان که این بحث هست یه سوالیه چند وقتیه واسه منم جوابش گنگ هست منم ن قدیمم و داخل کارنامه امسال،فقط برای زیر گروه پنج،تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ شده و بقیه زیرگروه هارو زده فاقد تاثیر.یعنی چی این ؟کلا فاقد تاثیر
> ولی برای بچه های ن جدید اینطوری نیست
> کسی دلیلشو میدونه؟





> سوال منم هست. من که رتبه م خیلی بد شد. شاید بخاطر همین تاثیر گذاشته معدل
> فایل پیوست 102045


*همین دیگه من دو ساعته دارم میگم سال 1394 رو با 1402 مقایسه نکنید به همین خاطر هستش 
این مقدار تفاوت به خاطر زیر گروه هاست .
که در سال 402 حذف شده است و سهم 40 درصد به طور کامل تاثیر خواهد گذاشت اگر سوابق شما کامل باشد . اگر کامل نباشد چی؟؟ خب برای همین سازمان سنجش اومده ضریب هر درس رو هم تو نظام قدیم و هم جدید مشخص و اعلام کرده تا یکم از سواد آمار دبیرستان استفاده کنی و محاسبه کنی که ترمیم کنی یا نه و یا دیپلم بگیری یا نه 

*

----------


## Tara_Z

> دیپلم مجدد واسه تغییر رشته ای هاست و نمیشه دیپلم اصلی و مجدد هر دو تا یکی باشه.دیپلم تجربی دارم و همین رشته رو میخوام کنکور بدم باید چکار کنم؟


​فعلا باید بشینیم یه گوشه موز بخوریم..

----------


## _Joseph_

> یجوری دوستان میگن برید ترمیم انگار به این اسونیه
> الان یه سری دروس توی سوم و پیش دانشگاهی نهایی بوده تکلیف اونا چیه ؟
> یه سری درسا ما نداشتیم ولی نظام جدید دارن و زبان فارسی هم که ما داشتیم و نهایی بوده اونا ندارن .
> اصلا ترمیم وجود نداره اینا میخوان همه برن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن . دیپلم مجدد هم واسه تغییر رشته ای هاست.
> کسی رفته واسه ترمیم معدل  (نظام قدیم های بعد 84 منظورمه)؟


*دقیقا همین جاست که میگم این مصوبه مضخرف اندر مضخرف هستش 
تازه بی عدالتی میدونید کجا نمایان میشه؟؟ 
اینجا:
کسی که دیپلم مغایر دارد . مثلا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد و میخواهد کنکور تجربی شرکت کند . میرود و دیپلم تجربی میگیرد. در این صورت دو بار فرصت داد نمراتش را خوب کند در معدل . یکبار در اولن مواجه با دیپلم که دیپلم را بگیرد 
و بار دیگر فرصت یکباره ترمیم معدل 
در مجموع دو بار شانس دارد برای اینکه نمرات دیپلم اش را بهتر کند
اما کسی که تجربی است یکبار 

کلا این مصوبه ناعدالتی اشکار است . ولی باز هم میگم بسیاری چیز ها شفاف نیست و باید دفترچه بیاد و مشخص بشه اوضاع از چه قراره دقیقا . 

درباره پیش دانشگاهی و ........ هم باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که طبق جدوالی که خود سنجش اعلام کرده دروس نهاییش تاثیر خواهند گذاشت در کنکور به صورت قطعی*

----------


## ha.hg

> ​فعلا باید بشینیم یه گوشه موز بخوریم..


بهتره بگی بریم بشینیم و غصه بخوریم تا وقتی که مسئولین محترم مثلا   :Yahoo (21):  بیان جزئیات رو بگن.

----------


## ha.hg

> *دقیقا همین جاست که میگم این مصوبه مضخرف اندر مضخرف هستش 
> تازه بی عدالتی میدونید کجا نمایان میشه؟؟ 
> اینجا:
> کسی که دیپلم مغایر دارد . مثلا کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد و میخواهد کنکور تجربی شرکت کند . میرود و دیپلم تجربی میگیرد. در این صورت دو بار فرصت داد نمراتش را خوب کند در معدل . یکبار در اولن مواجه با دیپلم که دیپلم را بگیرد 
> و بار دیگر فرصت یکباره ترمیم معدل 
> در مجموع دو بار شانس دارد برای اینکه نمرات دیپلم اش را بهتر کند
> اما کسی که تجربی است یکبار 
> 
> کلا این مصوبه ناعدالتی اشکار است . ولی باز هم میگم بسیاری چیز ها شفاف نیست و باید دفترچه بیاد و مشخص بشه اوضاع از چه قراره دقیقا . 
> ...


شیطونه میگه برم ریاضی .
حداقلش اینه از بلاتکلیفی راحت میشم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Aurora82_

> شیطونه میگه برم ریاضی .
> حداقلش اینه از بلاتکلیفی راحت میشم


شیطونه عاقل شده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

> *خیر
> دقیقا همین مقایسه سال 94 با 1402 اشتباه محاسباتی ست 
> شما رو ارجاع میدم به پیک سنجش بهمن ماه سال 1398 که در چندین صفحه صفر تا 100 تاثیر معدل ر نظام جدید رو واکاوی کرده و توضیح داده . 
> 
> از سال 94 به الان 
> نظام عوض شده 
> زیر گروه حذف شده 
> سهم کنکور از 100 به 60 تقلیل یافته { سال 94 سهم کنکور 100 بود و معدل بر روی کل کنکور تاثیر میزاشت و سهم کنکور 80 نبود . این دقیقا همان اشتباه  محاسباتی ست مه میگم} 
> برای اولین بار دروس و نمرات سوابق ضریب تاثیر تراز دهی داده شده .*
> ...


 @*mohammad_kh199*
از نظر من برای این موضوع اونهای که دیپلم مرتبط ندارند برای دروس تخصصی که سابقه ای ندارند اینکه از 60 درصد حساب بشه بسیار بعید هست و در حد گمانه زنی و نظر شخصی هست!
همین پور عباس اویل این مصوبه لعنتی همین حرف رو زده بود اونهای که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ملاک پذیرششون کنکور هست.
دلایلی که گفتید هم به نظر من نمی تونه ربطی به این مسئله داشته باشه نظام عوض شده باشه ! ربطی به اثر کنکور همون نظام جدید و درصد همون درس نداره و زیر گروه هم که حذف شده برای همه حذف شده حتی برای نظام جدیدی ها .
  سهم کنکور از 100 به  60 و 50 و 40  رو اگر پیگیری کنیم می بینیم که فرض صحیح بودن این نظریه ، یعنی هرگز نظام قدیمی ها در هیچ رشته خوبی قبول نشند، در صورتی که اگر ریز اخبار رو پیگیر بودید این رو دیدید که کبگانیان و بانکی پور برای همین افراد که سابقه ندارند گفته بودند تمهیداتی در نظر گرفته اند و این موضوع به بچه های فنی هم سرایت کرده بوده ! 
  اما قیاس درست تر این هست : که این افرادی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند نسبت به کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی دارند، ملاک عمل اونها نمره کنکورشون قرار میگیره ! از این لحاظ اونهای که سابقه دارند راحت ترند و همین الان 40 درصد جلوترند و  از طرفی امتحانات نهایی ( حتی امتحانات نهایی آینده با تغییرات جدید ) نسبت به کنکور بسیار راحت تر هست خصوصا این که کنکور قرار به قول پور عباس گسترده تر بشه پس قاعدتا سخت تر میشه به همین دلیل کسی که نمره بالا یا درصد بالای در همون کنکور میزنه ارزش نمره امتحان نهایی رو می تونه کسب کرده باشه !

----------


## _Joseph_

> ​اگر تغییر نکنه که به نظر نمیاد تغییر کنه اگر یکبار بزارن مگر بیشتر بزارن عملا حذف شدم از رقابت خیلی زیباست واقعا


*ببین 
شفافیت وجود نداره متاسفانه که قراره چه اتفاقی دقیقا بیافته و ...... امیدوارم سنجش یه آئین نامه و توضیحات شفافی ارائه بده .
درباره ترمیم هم 
اگر قرار باشه تاثیر قطعی باشه فرصت داده میشه نگران نباش . مثل شما خیلی زیاده 

ولی چیزی که من بعدی میدونم این هستش که این مصوبه لغو بشه 
به نظرم کسانیکه وقتشون رو سر لغو کردن این مصوبه تلف میکنن ضرر خواهند دید . این مصوبه برای 402 اجرایی خواهد شد قطعا. مجلس و .... هم جلودارش نیست . گول این مجلسی های بی شرف رو نخورید اینا کارشون امید دادنه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> @*mohammad_kh199*
> از نظر من برای این موضوع اونهای که دیپلم مرتبط ندارند برای دروس تخصصی که سابقه ای ندارند اینکه از 60 درصد حساب بشه بسیار بعید هست و در حد گمانه زنی و نظر شخصی هست!
> همین پور عباس اویل این مصوبه لعنتی همین حرف رو زده بود اونهای که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ملاک پذیرششون کنکور هست.
> دلایلی که گفتید هم به نظر من نمی تونه ربطی به این مسئله داشته باشه نظام عوض شده باشه ! ربطی به اثر کنکور همون نظام جدید و درصد همون درس نداره و زیر گروه هم که حذف شده برای همه حذف شده حتی برای نظام جدیدی ها .
>   سهم کنکور از 100 به  60 و 50 و 40  رو اگر پیگیری کنیم می بینیم که فرض صحیح بودن این نظریه ، یعنی هرگز نظام قدیمی ها در هیچ رشته خوبی قبول نشند، در صورتی که اگر ریز اخبار رو پیگیر بودید این رو دیدید که کبگانیان و بانکی پور برای همین افراد که سابقه ندارند گفته بودند تمهیداتی در نظر گرفته اند و این موضوع به بچه های فنی هم سرایت کرده بوده ! 
>   اما قیاس درست تر این هست : که این افرادی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند نسبت به کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی دارند، ملاک عمل اونها نمره کنکورشون قرار میگیره ! از این لحاظ اونهای که سابقه دارند راحت ترند و همین الان 40 درصد جلوترند و  از طرفی امتحانات نهایی ( حتی امتحانات نهایی آینده با تغییرات جدید ) نسبت به کنکور بسیار راحت تر هست خصوصا این که کنکور قرار به قول پور عباس گسترده تر بشه پس قاعدتا سخت تر میشه به همین دلیل کسی که نمره بالا یا درصد بالای در همون کنکور میزنه ارزش نمره امتحان نهایی رو می تونه کسب کرده باشه !


*امیدوارم اینطوری که میفرماید باشه . ولی با توجه به ضرایبی که نسبت داده شده با دروس دیپلم بعید میدونم .
اصلا هدف کلان این مصوبه همینه که این تکرار پذیری اسان کنکور رو پر هزینه و سخت کنن تا هر کسی هر طوری دلش خواست با یکسال خوندن به پزشکی تهران نرسه . 
تازه میخوان برای دانشگاه هم شرط معدل بزارن از سالهای آتی*

----------


## ha.hg

> شیطونه عاقل شده


نه بابا بیخود کرده . 
باورت میشه با اینکه چند ساله پشت کنکورم ولی هرگز از تجربی بدم نیومده   یا اینکه پشیمون شده باشم.

----------


## _Joseph_

> شیطونه میگه برم ریاضی .
> حداقلش اینه از بلاتکلیفی راحت میشم


*چرا؟
ترمیم کنید اگر معدل پائینی دارید و برای کنکور پرقدرت بخوانید . مشکلی نیست .

*

----------


## _Aurora82_

> نه بابا بیخود کرده . 
> باورت میشه با اینکه چند ساله پشت کنکورم ولی هرگز از تجربی بدم نیومده   یا اینکه پشیمون شده باشم.


زیباا :Yahoo (105):

----------


## MYDR

> *امیدوارم اینطوری که میفرماید باشه . ولی با توجه به ضرایبی که نسبت داده شده با دروس دیپلم بعید میدونم .
> اصلا هدف کلان این مصوبه همینه که این تکرار پذیری اسان کنکور رو پر هزینه و سخت کنن تا هر کسی هر طوری دلش خواست با یکسال خوندن به پزشکی تهران نرسه . 
> تازه میخوان برای دانشگاه هم شرط معدل بزارن از سالهای آتی*


بله این که این مصوبه یک مصوبه شیطانی ظالمانه بی شرفانه است که درش شکی نیست و تقریبا فکر کنم باهم جز اولین نفراتی بودیم که در این انجمن شروع کردیم به واکنش !  زمانی که همه خواب بودند ما داشتیم با این مصوبه لعنتی کل کل می کردیم و حالا که همه گیر شده و همه از خواب خرگوشی بیدار شدند با آه و ناله سر می کنند و برای تغییر اون حتی جرات یه پیامک زدند هم ندارند.
اما نسبت به ضرایب هم که مشخص هست به ادبیات مثلا ضریب بالا دادند که ادبیات و دروس فرهنگ ساز فارسی و.... رو  از نظر سیاسی بخرند !  اگر این ضرایب منطقی پخش شده بود برای همون رشته تجربی با توجه به حذف شدند زیر گروه ها دیگه به زمین شناسی که نباید ضریب 1  میدادند مسخره تر و بی فکرتر از این مورد هست ! پس به ضرایب هم نمیشه تکیه کرد (برای مواردی مثل ارجاع از 100 به 60 برای بی سابقه ها).
 اینکه کسی به پزشکی تهران نرسه که پیشکش !  این مصوبه طوری هست که چند درصد خاص از افراد جامعه فقط به پزشکی و رشته های برتر برسند و مابقی برند باقالی پرورش بدن که بارها هم من و هم شما و برخی اندک دوستان دیگه توی تاپیک مخالفت با مصوبه ظالمانه بودن و مشکلاتی که برای بچه ها ایجاد میکنه رو یکی یکی ساعت ها بحث کردیم و یه عده ای هم شل مغز فاز بزرگ منشی و دانایی برداشته بودند و می گفتن نه شما اشتباه می کنید !
 حالا حالا مونده به حرف ما برسند که گفتیم با پنبه سر آرزوهاتون رو بریدند و شما هنوز خبر ندارید و فکر می کنید با ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجددو خیلی خوب درس خوندن یک معجزه صورت میگیره و همه این های که ما می گفتیم و می گیم حاشیه است !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *خیر
> دقیقا همین مقایسه سال 94 با 1402 اشتباه محاسباتی ست 
> شما رو ارجاع میدم به پیک سنجش بهمن ماه سال 1398 که در چندین صفحه صفر تا 100 تاثیر معدل ر نظام جدید رو واکاوی کرده و توضیح داده . 
> 
> از سال 94 به الان 
> نظام عوض شده 
> زیر گروه حذف شده 
> سهم کنکور از 100 به 60 تقلیل یافته { سال 94 سهم کنکور 100 بود و معدل بر روی کل کنکور تاثیر میزاشت و سهم کنکور 80 نبود . این دقیقا همان اشتباه  محاسباتی ست مه میگم} 
> برای اولین بار دروس و نمرات سوابق ضریب تاثیر تراز دهی داده شده .*
> ...


*من کامل نشستم خوندم اینکه گفتین ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی در تجربی تاثیر نداره رو دقیقا متوجه نشدم از کجای این پیک سنجش استنباط کردین؟ در اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش که هفته پیش اومده بود هم اشاره ای به این مورد نشده
البته که درسته زیرگروه نداریم ولی همچنان هر درس ضریب خودش رو داره و به همون نسبت هم تاثیر داده میشه
از همان سال 94 هم نمرات دروس با ضریب تاثیر داده میشد من خودم در همون سال به سازمان سنجش مراجعه کردم و روابط عمومیش با یه دفترچه که اونجا بهمون میدادن توضیح دادن که به چه صورته اصلا خیلیا فکر میکردن معدل تاثیر داده میشه که اینطور نبود نمرات تاثیر داده میشد و هر نمره هم ضریب خودش رو داشت
الان ضرایب عوض شده ولی نه در پیک سنجش و نه در اطلاعیه جدید حرفی نزده شده که فیزیک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی در ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور تجربی هیچ تاثیری داده نمیشه و عملا ضریبش صفره به علاوه اینکه هیچجا هم گفته نشده که اگر شما اون سوابق رو نداشته باشین تراز کنکورتون ضربدر 60 درصد میشه و اون 40 درصد رو نخواهید داشت دلیل حرفم اینه که هم در اطلاعیه شورای سنجش اواخر گذاشتن هم در پیک سنجش حرف از حداکثر تاثیر زدن یعنی شما سوابقتون کامل باشه حداکثر مثلا 40 درصد تاثیر سوابق دارین و این حداکثر میتونه تغییر کنه 
بازم با اینحال به نظرم باید قوانین بیشتری بیاد تا روشن تر بشه مثلا با اطلاعیه جدید فهمیدیم که هر کس با هر دیپلمی میتونه هر کنکوری شرکت کنه اما اینکه کنکورش براش چند درصد حساب میشه و سوابقش چند درصد باید منتظر اطلاعیه های جدید باشیم و الان نمیشه صحبتی کرد*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *من کامل نشستم خوندم اینکه گفتین ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی در تجربی تاثیر نداره رو دقیقا متوجه نشدم از کجای این پیک سنجش استنباط کردین؟ در اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش که هفته پیش اومده بود هم اشاره ای به این مورد نشده
> البته که درسته زیرگروه نداریم ولی همچنان هر درس ضریب خودش رو داره و به همون نسبت هم تاثیر داده میشه
> از همان سال 94 هم نمرات دروس با ضریب تاثیر داده میشد من خودم در همون سال به سازمان سنجش مراجعه کردم و روابط عمومیش با یه دفترچه که اونجا بهمون میدادن توضیح دادن که به چه صورته اصلا خیلیا فکر میکردن معدل تاثیر داده میشه که اینطور نبود نمرات تاثیر داده میشد و هر نمره هم ضریب خودش رو داشت
> الان ضرایب عوض شده ولی نه در پیک سنجش و نه در اطلاعیه جدید حرفی نزده شده که فیزیک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی در ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور تجربی هیچ تاثیری داده نمیشه و عملا ضریبش صفره به علاوه اینکه هیچجا هم گفته نشده که اگر شما اون سوابق رو نداشته باشین تراز کنکورتون ضربدر 60 درصد میشه و اون 40 درصد رو نخواهید داشت دلیل حرفم اینه که هم در اطلاعیه شورای سنجش اواخر گذاشتن هم در پیک سنجش حرف از حداکثر تاثیر زدن یعنی شما سوابقتون کامل باشه حداکثر مثلا 40 درصد تاثیر سوابق دارین و این حداکثر میتونه تغییر کنه 
> بازم با اینحال به نظرم باید قوانین بیشتری بیاد تا روشن تر بشه مثلا با اطلاعیه جدید فهمیدیم که هر کس با هر دیپلمی میتونه هر کنکوری شرکت کنه اما اینکه کنکورش براش چند درصد حساب میشه و سوابقش چند درصد باید منتظر اطلاعیه های جدید باشیم و الان نمیشه صحبتی کرد*


*ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی کجا نوشته در تجربی تاثیر دارد؟؟
این چیزایی که دارید میگید . تماما استنباط هایی هستش که من از کانال دکتر بهمنی گفتم . حالا شما میگید اینطور نیست خب باشه باید صبر کرد و دید . واقعیت من خودم نمیدونم دقیقا این مصوبه به چه شکل هستش 
یعنی 
خیلی ها نمیدونن 
ولی نمیتوانم هم مثل شما قبول کنم که تاثیر گذاری بر طبق سال 94 باشه*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی کجا نوشته در تجربی تاثیر دارد؟؟*


*در زیر گروه 1 ضریب نمره حسابان 2 هستش که با توجه به اختصاصی بودنش ضربدر 3 میشه و همون 6ای میشه که در کنکور هم در زیرگروه 1 هست اگر بنا به عدم تاثیر بود باید این صفر میشد یا اصلا ضریبی نمیزاشتن مثل زیست که وجود نداره
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله این که این مصوبه یک مصوبه شیطانی ظالمانه بی شرفانه است که درش شکی نیست و تقریبا فکر کنم باهم جز اولین نفراتی بودیم که در این انجمن شروع کردیم به واکنش !  زمانی که همه خواب بودند ما داشتیم با این مصوبه لعنتی کل کل می کردیم و حالا که همه گیر شده و همه از خواب خرگوشی بیدار شدند با آه و ناله سر می کنند و برای تغییر اون حتی جرات یه پیامک زدند هم ندارند.
> اما نسبت به ضرایب هم که مشخص هست به ادبیات مثلا ضریب بالا دادند که ادبیات و دروس فرهنگ ساز فارسی و.... رو  از نظر سیاسی بخرند !  اگر این ضرایب منطقی پخش شده بود برای همون رشته تجربی با توجه به حذف شدند زیر گروه ها دیگه به زمین شناسی که نباید ضریب 1  میدادند مسخره تر و بی فکرتر از این مورد هست ! پس به ضرایب هم نمیشه تکیه کرد (برای مواردی مثل ارجاع از 100 به 60 برای بی سابقه ها).
>  اینکه کسی به پزشکی تهران نرسه که پیشکش !  این مصوبه طوری هست که چند درصد خاص از افراد جامعه فقط به پزشکی و رشته های برتر برسند و مابقی برند باقالی پرورش بدن که بارها هم من و هم شما و برخی اندک دوستان دیگه توی تاپیک مخالفت با مصوبه ظالمانه بودن و مشکلاتی که برای بچه ها ایجاد میکنه رو یکی یکی ساعت ها بحث کردیم و یه عده ای هم شل مغز فاز بزرگ منشی و دانایی برداشته بودند و می گفتن نه شما اشتباه می کنید !
>  حالا حالا مونده به حرف ما برسند که گفتیم با پنبه سر آرزوهاتون رو بریدند و شما هنوز خبر ندارید و فکر می کنید با ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجددو خیلی خوب درس خوندن یک معجزه صورت میگیره و همه این های که ما می گفتیم و می گیم حاشیه است !


*بالاخره دیگه کار از کار گذشته به نظرم و این مصوبه اجرایی خواهد شد . و هدفش هم اینه که تکرار پذیری آسان کنکور رو کاهش بده . قبلا طرف با دیپلم کاردانی و انسانی و فنی هم یکسال مینشست دروس تجربی رو خوب میخوند میتونست پزشکی قبول بشه 
این یعنی 12 سال تحصیل هی بود و یکسال کنکور مهم شده بود 
اینا هم اومدن کاری کردن که در اقتصاد کلانشون این حجم پشت کنکور رو کمتر و کمتر کنن 
تازه از وقتی که این مصوبه برای دهم و یازدهم هم تاثیر بزاره شرایط واقعا دیدنی خواهد بود 
یعنی عملا باید برن سه سال رو نهایی بدن افراد چونکه 60 درصد نهایی و 40 درصد کنکور خواهد بود.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *در زیر گروه 1 ضریب نمره حسابان 2 هستش که با توجه به اختصاصی بودنش ضربدر 3 میشه و همون 6ای میشه که در کنکور هم در زیرگروه 1 هست اگر بنا به عدم تاثیر بود باید این صفر میشد یا اصلا ضریبی نمیزاشتن مثل زیست که وجود نداره
> *


*آفرین به ادم چیز فهم 
این برای سال 94 هست دوست عزیز
کجای مصوات سنجش که برای کنکور 1402 هست چنین جدولی رو شما میتونید پیدا کنی؟>؟؟کجاش؟
اگر تاثیر مثل 94 بود 
جداولی که برای سال 94 داده بودند در این مصوبه و جداول جدید  تکرار میشد شکی نداشته باشید. سنجش مصوبات قبل رو اگر قرار بود دخیل بده همین جدول در فایل جدید سنجش قرار میگرفت
 اصلا یکی از بند ای این مصوبه که قراره از سال 1405 اجرایی بشه این هستش که هر فرد باید دی کنکوری شرکت کند که دیپلم آن را دارد .
جداول و همه چی این مصوبه جدید هستش . حتی فرمول تاثیر گذاری دیپلم در نظام جدید با نظام قدیم هم جدید هستش و تغییر کرده .*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *آفرین به ادم چیز فهم 
> این برای سال 94 هست دوست عزیز
> کجای مصوات سنجش که برای کنکور 1402 هست چنین جدولی رو شما میتونید پیدا کنی؟>؟؟کجاش؟
> اگر تاثیر مثل 94 بود 
> جداولی که برای سال 94 داده بودند در این مصوبه و جداول جدید  تکرار میشد شکی نداشته باشید. سنجش مصوبات قبل رو اگر قرار بود دخیل بده همین جدول در فایل جدید سنجش قرار میگرفت*



شما اونجا گفتین طبق پیک سنجش که دیدین همچین چیزی نبوده در اطلاعیه جدید سنجش هم نیومده حرفی بزنه میدونین مشکل اطلاعیه جدید سنجش اینه که هیچی نگفته یعنی نشستن یه ربع سر و ته قضیه رو هم اوردن تا به اون زمانی که شورای عالی گفته بود برسن همین ولی مطمئن باشین هیچوقت قرار نیست ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی و کلا تاثیر ندن اصلا با منطق جور درنمیاد جرفی که شما میزنی قطعا استنباط خودتون یا ادمایی هست که اطرافتون شنیدین حرف منم نمیگم درسته قطعا تا نیومدن اطلاعیه جدید و قانوناش نمیشه همچین چیزی گفت اما تا الان حرفی ازین بابت که شما گفتین زده نشده فعلا

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما اونجا گفتین طبق پیک سنجش که دیدین همچین چیزی نبوده در اطلاعیه جدید سنجش هم نیومده حرفی بزنه میدونین مشکل اطلاعیه جدید سنجش اینه که هیچی نگفته یعنی نشستن یه ربع سر و ته قضیه رو هم اوردن تا به اون زمانی که شورای عالی گفته بود برسن همین ولی مطمئن باشین هیچوقت قرار نیست ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی و کلا تاثیر ندن اصلا با منطق جور درنمیاد جرفی که شما میزنی قطعا استنباط خودتون یا ادمایی هست که اطرافتون شنیدین حرف منم نمیگم درسته قطعا تا نیومدن اطلاعیه جدید و قانوناش نمیشه همچین چیزی گفت اما تا الان حرفی ازین بابت که شما گفتین زده نشده فعلا


*ببین اگر پشت کنکوری باشی . میدونی که فایل و اطلاعات سنجش تغییر نمیکنه بلکه مصوبات جدید فقط به فایل و مستندات قبلی اضافه میشن .
این رو میتونی در ثبت نام 
و دفترچه انتخاب رشته مشاهده کنی 
اما 
در این مصوبه و بحث تاثیر معدل 
جداول و ضرایب کاملا تغییر کرده . و حتی به نظر من فرم کارنامه های کنکور 1402 هم تغییر خواهد کرد.
اگر قرار بود این تطابق سازی نمرات اتفاق بیفاته شک نداشته باش سنجش چنین جدولی رو قرار میداد . به نظر من و چیزایی که  از مشاورین که چندین ساله در این کار هستن شنیده ام 
کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد فقط دروس عمومی و شیمی تاثیر خواهد گذاشت چرا که کد کتابها یکسان است 
و ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی همسان سازی نخواهد شد . 
من خودم رشته ریاضی هستم . و دیپلم ریضای و پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی دارم . 
من از خدامه اینطوری که میگید باشه . و همسان سازی بشه . ولی مطئنم چنین چیزی ممکن نیست 
ولی
باید صبر کرد و دید . شاید سنجش این جدول رو در دفترچه ثبت نام منتشر کرد . فعلا شفافیت اندی موجوده و با قاطعیت نمیشه اظهار نظر کرد.*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *ببین اگر پشت کنکوری باشی . میدونی که فایل و اطلاعات سنجش تغییر نمیکنه بلکه مصوبات جدید فقط به فایل و مستندات قبلی اضافه میشن .
> این رو میتونی در ثبت نام 
> و دفترچه انتخاب رشته مشاهده کنی 
> اما 
> در این مصوبه و بحث تاثیر معدل 
> جداول و ضرایب کاملا تغییر کرده . و حتی به نظر من فرم کارنامه های کنکور 1402 هم تغییر خواهد کرد.
> اگر قرار بود این تطابق سازی نمرات اتفاق بیفاته شک نداشته باش سنجش چنین جدولی رو قرار میداد . به نظر من و چیزایی که  از مشاورین که چندین ساله در این کار هستن شنیده ام 
> کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد فقط دروس عمومی و شیمی تاثیر خواهد گذاشت چرا که کد کتابها یکسان است 
> و ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی همسان سازی نخواهد شد . 
> ...


*اگر انقدر مطمئنید که دیگه بحثی نمیمونه
ما که سوختیم شما خودتون رو جمع کنید حداقل*

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما اونجا گفتین طبق پیک سنجش که دیدین همچین چیزی نبوده در اطلاعیه جدید سنجش هم نیومده حرفی بزنه میدونین مشکل اطلاعیه جدید سنجش اینه که هیچی نگفته یعنی نشستن یه ربع سر و ته قضیه رو هم اوردن تا به اون زمانی که شورای عالی گفته بود برسن همین ولی مطمئن باشین هیچوقت قرار نیست ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی و کلا تاثیر ندن اصلا با منطق جور درنمیاد جرفی که شما میزنی قطعا استنباط خودتون یا ادمایی هست که اطرافتون شنیدین حرف منم نمیگم درسته قطعا تا نیومدن اطلاعیه جدید و قانوناش نمیشه همچین چیزی گفت اما تا الان حرفی ازین بابت که شما گفتین زده نشده فعلا


*یه چیزی هم بگم اونم اینکه در نظام قدیم . ریاضی و فیزیک ما تفاوت فاحشی با ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی نداشت . واحد ها تقریبا یکسان بودند.
در ضمن 
ما فقط حسابان و هندسه 2 رو نهایی میدادیم + امار و احتمال 
گسسته و هدسه تحلیلی رو نهایی نداشتیم و در پیش دانشگاهی بودن 
.
الان هم گسسته و هم هندسه تحلیلی و هم حسابان نهایی هستند.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اگر انقدر مطمئنید که دیگه بحثی نمیمونه
> ما که سوختیم شما خودتون رو جمع کنید حداقل*


*چرا سوختید؟؟
به نظرم هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست کاملا
 تمام حرفها گمانه زنی هایی ست که تایید نشده اند . و صرفا از روی شواهد موجود برداشت میشن و ممکنه اشتباه باشن*

----------


## Tara_Z



----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *چرا سوختید؟؟
> به نظرم هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست کاملا*


*به هرحال شما اطمینانی دارین و حتما چیزی میدونین که من نمیدونم
با این اوصاف خیلی بعید میدونم فرصت ترمیم دوباره بدن چون یسریا شهریور رفتن ترمیم و عملا به اینا هم فرصت مجدد داده میشه و حق بقیه سوخته میشه یا باید بکنن دوبار ترمیم یا بیشتر یا اگر یبار باشه عملا کسایی که قبلا ترمیم داشتن از کنکور حذفن مگر اینکه برن رشته دیگه از اول*

----------


## Tara_Z

> 




​الان اینجا واضح نوشته که به نمره کنکور اضافه میشه اون دروسی که ازش سابقه تحصیلی به غیر از عمومیا، نداریم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *به هرحال شما اطمینانی دارین و حتما چیزی میدونین که من نمیدونم
> با این اوصاف خیلی بعید میدونم فرصت ترمیم دوباره بدن چون یسریا شهریور رفتن ترمیم و عملا به اینا هم فرصت مجدد داده میشه و حق بقیه سوخته میشه یا باید بکنن دوبار ترمیم یا بیشتر یا اگر یبار باشه عملا کسایی که قبلا ترمیم داشتن از کنکور حذفن مگر اینکه برن رشته دیگه از اول*


*دوست من هم تجربی نظام قدیم هستش و رتبه 1401 ش هم شد 8400 
ایشونم سال 96 ترمیم کرده
به نظرم فرصت دوباره ترمیم میدن . و شاید حتی 3 بار فرصت بدن یا 4 بار 
نمیدونم 
ولی به نظرم خیلی بی عدالتی محضه اینطوری و همینجوری بخوان این مصوبه رو اجراییش کنن.
فعلا هیچ چیز معلوم نیست . شما شروع کن تخصصی ها رو خوندن . یکم اوضاع شفاف بشه . به نظرم قبل از ثبت نام کنکور دی ماه همه چی مشخص میشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> چرا من هنوزم نمیخام باور کنم اینارو...
> از اینکه جدیش گرفتین میترسه آدم:/
> ی کم دیگه صبر کنیم


*ما هم نمیخواییم باور کنیم .و ....... ولی تجربه ای که من در این تغییرات دارم . حسم میگه به مجلس اصلا امید نداشته باش 
هیچ یادم نمیره سر تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم برای کنکور 1400 دقیقا همین نادری که الان افتاده جلو کارزار تا اسفند تویت میزد که باید نظام قدیم برای بار سوم تمدید بشه برای کنکور 1400 
ولی تمدید نشد و فقط وقت من سوخت 
الا و ابدا به حرف سیاسیون تو این مملکت اعتباری نیست .
فعلا که اخرین ابلاغیه همین هست /:*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *دوست من هم تجربی نظام قدیم هستش و رتبه 1401 ش هم شد 8400 
> ایشونم سال 96 ترمیم کرده
> به نظرم فرصت دوباره ترمیم میدن . و شاید حتی 3 بار فرصت بدن یا 4 بار 
> نمیدونم 
> ولی به نظرم خیلی بی عدالتی محضه اینطوری و همینجوری بخوان این مصوبه رو اجراییش کنن.
> فعلا هیچ چیز معلوم نیست . شما شروع کن تخصصی ها رو خوندن . یکم اوضاع شفاف بشه . به نظرم قبل از ثبت نام کنکور دی ماه همه چی مشخص میشه*


*
بعید میدونم...یکی از دلایل تصویب این مصوبه حذف امثال من و نظام قدیمی هاست در کل میخوان تراز دانشگاهها رو هم بالاتر ببرن به خیال خودشون یعنی بچه درسخونا و عملا تیزهوشانیا بیان تو دانشگاه
منم یا باید برم ریاضی یا بدون کنکور عملا کنکور شد برای معدل بالاها
*

----------


## Tara_Z

> فایل پیوست 102047


اینجا واضح میگه که اگه مثلا اگه دیپلم ریاضی داری ولی تجربی کنکور میدی، نمره زمین و زیستت به کنکور اضافه میشه. ینی ملاکش از کنکوره

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه ها ولی در کل اون چیزی که دارم میبینم اینه که اختلاف طبقاتی دارن بوجود میارن توی سیستم آموزشی. خیلی واضحه. و همه این تغییرات هم در این راستاست. بورژواییه. همین کنکورو بچسبید که نمونید سال بعد که دیگه فکر نمیکنم اصلا بتونیم قبول شیم با قوانین جدیدشون. توی این حکومت، هدف خون توی شیشه کردنه. در همه ی زمینه ها. فعلا خدافظ

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینجا واضح میگه که اگه مثلا اگه دیپلم ریاضی داری ولی تجربی کنکور میدی، نمره زمین و زیستت به کنکور اضافه میشه. ینی ملاکش از کنکوره


اینو کجا نوشته؟؟

----------


## Tara_Z

بند 6!
پس چی داره میگه غیر از این؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بند 6!
> پس چی داره میگه غیر از این؟


*بند 6 کجا؟؟ کدم فایل؟؟*

----------


## joodii

> *همین دیگه من دو ساعته دارم میگم سال 1394 رو با 1402 مقایسه نکنید به همین خاطر هستش
> این مقدار تفاوت به خاطر زیر گروه هاست .
> که در سال 402 حذف شده است و سهم 40 درصد به طور کامل تاثیر خواهد گذاشت اگر سوابق شما کامل باشد . اگر کامل نباشد چی؟؟ خب برای همین سازمان سنجش اومده ضریب هر درس رو هم تو نظام قدیم و هم جدید مشخص و اعلام کرده تا یکم از سواد آمار دبیرستان استفاده کنی و محاسبه کنی که ترمیم کنی یا نه و یا دیپلم بگیری یا نه 
> 
> *


ممکنه ن قدیمی که تاثیر سوابقش تا حالا برای زیرگروه های اصلی،صفربوده از سال آینده که زیرگروه حذف میشه و برای همه،سوابق بطور مستقیم و کامل روی نتیجه کنکور تاثیر میذاره،نفع ببره ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممکنه ن قدیمی که تاثیر سوابقش تا حالا برای زیرگروه های اصلی،صفربوده از سال آینده که زیرگروه حذف میشه و برای همه،سوابق بطور مستقیم و کامل روی نتیجه کنکور تاثیر میذاره،نفع ببره ؟


*به نظرم نه 
کسی سود خواهد برد که سوابقش تکمیل و عالی ست .*

----------


## Tara_Z

> *بند 6 کجا؟؟ کدم فایل؟؟*


بابا بند 6 مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که توی پیک سنجش هست.

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه ها اینا رو ببینید.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *بند 6 کجا؟؟ کدم فایل؟؟*


این رو میگن

----------


## Tara_Z

من دیگه واقعا گیج شدم. هر وقت رفتم یا زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش یا سنجش همینجا مینویسم هرچی بگن رو

----------


## Dillon

> بچه ها اینا رو ببینید.




خود رییس سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه چخبره 
حرف مشاورهارو ملاک قرار ندید

----------


## Tara_Z

> لطفا اگه یکی تونست ترجمه کنه منم تگ کن


کامنتارو بخون ببین چی دستگیرت میشه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کامنتارو بخون ببین چی دستگیرت میشه


چندبار چک کردم از عصر تا الان هر کی یه چیز میگه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Parimah

الان تو اوضاع حساس و قارشمیش مملکت کسی به کف پاشم نمیگیره قضیه کنکور رو 

چون بی اهمیت ترین چیز تلقی میشه

امنیت و حاکمیت در وقوع یه سرطان بدخیمه 

کنکور حکم پشم گوسفند رو داره این وسط

و این بیانیه هایی که رد و بدل میشه همه حکم کاغذ باطله رو داره و این مصوبه برای 1402 اجرایی نمیشه

----------


## elhameli

سلام،
به نظرتون نظام قدیم هایی که ی سری از درس های عمومی رو برای کنکور ندارن، مثلا پیش دانشگاهی شون نهایی نبوده، سابقه تحصیلی برای اون درس ها براشون صفر رد میشه ؟؟
بعد نسبت به فارغ التحصیلان نظام جدید نمره کمتری دارن ؟؟ این طوری بچه های نظام جدید از نظام قدیم جلوتر هستن ؟

----------


## -ftme

نمره کل باعث تقاضای پذیرش داوطلب در کنکور میشود 
سهم نمرات نهایی و کنکور رو بذارید کنار هم.. میشه نمره کلی که تونستین کسب کنین.. هرچی نمره کل بالاتر باشه مثل این میمونه رتبه بهتری کسب کردین و مثلا رتبه1 یا رتبه1000 شدین.. بر این اساس بچه ها رو توی دانشگاه قبول میکنن

فارغ التحصیلی ممکن است ترمیم شده یا نشده باشد
یعنی میگه شما ممکنه با همون نمره دیپلم شرکت کرده باشی.. ممکن هم هست ترمیم معدل کرده باشی.. در هر صورت شما فارغ التحصیلی

سازمان سنجش رتبه ای که مورد قبول داوطلب در برگزاری دو کنکور است را لحاظ میکند
یعنی شما بین کنکور دی و تیر هر رتبه ای که خواستین رو میتونین موقع انتخاب رشته لحاظ کنید(با اطلاعات کنکور دی یا تیر هرکدوم که خواستین، انتخاب رشته کنین تا رتبه و نمره کل همون کنکور براتون لحاظ شه)

امیدوارم واضحش کرده باشم و بیشتر نپیچونده باشم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## MYDR

دوستان بعد از کلی درد سر کشیدن فکر می کنم به تفسیر درست تری از بند 6 این اطلاعیه که یه جورای مهم ترین بند این سند منتشر شده است رسیدم که با شما هم در میون میزارم که اگر نظری دارید بگید تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند و بتونیم بهم کمک کنیم.

 برای  بند 6 : برای دروس عمومی که همه باید بی زحمت برند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی  ایجاد کنند که سهم اون برای کنکور 1402 از 40 درصد ، 26 درصد هست و این به صورت واضح توی سند منتشر شده قابل درک بود ، مشکل سر دروس تخصصی بود:
 برای  دروس تخصصی که سهم 14 درصدی در سابقه تحصیلی داره  : کسای که سابقه تحصیلی  دارند براشون سابقه لحاظ میشه برای رشته ای که بودند ، برای اونهای که  دیپلم متفاوت داشته اند به صورت ناقص اعمال میشه مثلا رشته ریاضی میره  تجربی کنکور بده زیست نداره پس سابقه تحصیلی برای زیست نداره و برای اونهای که اصلا سابقه تحصیلی نداشتند مثل دیپلم های سال 1384 و یا رشته های مثل فنی و حرفه ای و کاردانش و هنر بودند که اصلا  سابقه تحصیلی ندارند : در بند 6 و تبصره اش گفته به میزان سقف سهم تاثیر  دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول 4 در این آزمون 1402 به کنکور اون ها لحاظ میشه ! ( یعنی همون 14  درصد سهم دروس تخصصی از سابقه تحصیلی ) به کنکور که سهمش 60 درصد هست اضافه  میشه و در کل برای این های که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند برای دروس تخصصی  کنکورشون  74 درصد لحاظ میشه و برای سال 1403 سهم تخصصی در سابقه تحصیلی 22  درصد هست که اگر کسی سابقه تحصیلی نداشته باشه همین میزان به کنکورش اضافه  میشه.
*  نمی دونم این نوع نمره و تراز دهی به نمره کل یک درس چه طور  میتونه عادلانه و حق باشه ! برای کسانی که سابقه ندارند و اونهای که سابقه  دارند و به این وضعیت نگاه می کنند : به نظرشون اونهای که الان سابقه  ندارند براشون بهتر هست و میرند کنکور میدند در حالی که اگر ریز بشیم  برعکسه ! اونهای که یه امتحان نهایی دادند راحت تر نمره گرفته اند و یا  میگیرند : کافیه سوالات امتحان نهایی درسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست رو با  کنکور همون درس ها مقایسه کنید.

 *  حالا این  بین کسانی که سابقه  تحصیلی ندارند می تونند برند دیپلم مجدد بگیرند ( که خوب داستان خودش رو  داره هزینه و زمان ) ، کسانی که قبلا دیپلم داشته اند و نمره خوبی نگرفته اند می تونند  برند ترمیم کنند ( کسانی هم که یه بار ترمیم کردند فعلا گرفتار شدند و  آموزش و پرورش زیر ساخت دوباره آزمون گرفتن رو نداره).

----------


## Tara_Z

> دوستان بعد از کلی درد سر کشیدن فکر می کنم به تفسیر درست تری از بند 6 این اطلاعیه که یه جورای مهم ترین بند این سند منتشر شده است رسیدم که با شما هم در میون میزارم که اگر نظری دارید بگید تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند و بتونیم بهم کمک کنیم.
> 
>  برای  بند 6 : برای دروس عمومی که همه باید بی زحمت برند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی  ایجاد کنند که سهم اون برای کنکور 1402 از 40 درصد ، 26 درصد هست و این به صورت واضح توی سند منتشر شده قابل درک بود ، مشکل سر دروس تخصصی بود:
>  برای  دروس تخصصی که سهم 14 درصدی در سابقه تحصیلی داره  : کسای که سابقه تحصیلی  دارند براشون سابقه لحاظ میشه برای رشته ای که بودند ، برای اونهای که  دیپلم متفاوت داشته اند به صورت ناقص اعمال میشه مثلا رشته ریاضی میره  تجربی کنکور بده زیست نداره پس سابقه تحصیلی برای زیست نداره و برای اونهای که اصلا سابقه تحصیلی نداشتند مثل دیپلم های سال 1384 و یا رشته های مثل فنی و حرفه ای و کاردانش و هنر بودند که اصلا  سابقه تحصیلی ندارند : در بند 6 و تبصره اش گفته به میزان سقف سهم تاثیر  دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول 4 در این آزمون 1402 به کنکور اون ها لحاظ میشه ! ( یعنی همون 14  درصد سهم دروس تخصصی از سابقه تحصیلی ) به کنکور که سهمش 60 درصد هست اضافه  میشه و در کل برای این های که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند برای دروس تخصصی  کنکورشون  74 درصد لحاظ میشه و برای سال 1403 سهم تخصصی در سابقه تحصیلی 22  درصد هست که اگر کسی سابقه تحصیلی نداشته باشه همین میزان به کنکورش اضافه  میشه.
> *  نمی دونم این نوع نمره و تراز دهی به نمره کل یک درس چه طور  میتونه عادلانه و حق باشه ! برای کسانی که سابقه ندارند و اونهای که سابقه  دارند و به این وضعیت نگاه می کنند : به نظرشون اونهای که الان سابقه  ندارند براشون بهتر هست و میرند کنکور میدند در حالی که اگر ریز بشیم  برعکسه ! اونهای که یه امتحان نهایی دادند راحت تر نمره گرفته اند و یا  میگیرند : کافیه سوالات امتحان نهایی درسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست رو با  کنکور همون درس ها مقایسه کنید.
> 
>  *  حالا این  بین کسانی که سابقه  تحصیلی ندارند می تونند برند دیپلم مجدد بگیرند ( که خوب داستان خودش رو  داره هزینه و زمان ) ، کسانی که قبلا دیپلم داشته اند و نمره خوبی نگرفته اند می تونند  برند ترمیم کنند ( کسانی هم که یه بار ترمیم کردند فعلا گرفتار شدند و  آموزش و پرورش زیر ساخت دوباره آزمون گرفتن رو نداره).


سلام عزیزم. خیلی ممنون بابت این کامنت.
پس الان من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم، زیست توی کنکورم از 100 حساب میشه؟ و نرم دیگه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم برای اینکه سابقه تحصیلی توی زیست به دست بیارم. من فکر میکردم که شخصی مثل من 40 درصد زیستش صفر محسوب میشه و فقط 60 درصد میمونه براش که اونم با کنکور حالا ببینیم چند درصدشو میگیریم...منم خیلی موافقم با نظر شما. بنظرم این منطقی تره.

----------


## Tara_Z

> سلام،
> به نظرتون نظام قدیم هایی که ی سری از درس های عمومی رو برای کنکور ندارن، مثلا پیش دانشگاهی شون نهایی نبوده، سابقه تحصیلی برای اون درس ها براشون صفر رد میشه ؟؟
> بعد نسبت به فارغ التحصیلان نظام جدید نمره کمتری دارن ؟؟ این طوری بچه های نظام جدید از نظام قدیم جلوتر هستن ؟



بنظر من باید این سوالامون رو توی سایت سنجش بپرسیم تا سندی هم داشته باشیم از جوابی که دادن و بعدن نگن ما نگفتیم..البته من تاحالا از توی سایت سوالی نپرسیدم نمیدونم چجوریه پاسخ دهی شون

----------


## MYDR

> سلام عزیزم. خیلی ممنون بابت این کامنت.
> پس الان من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم، زیست توی کنکورم از 100 حساب میشه؟ و نرم دیگه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم برای اینکه سابقه تحصیلی توی زیست به دست بیارم. من فکر میکردم که شخصی مثل من 40 درصد زیستش صفر محسوب میشه و فقط 60 درصد میمونه براش که اونم با کنکور حالا ببینیم چند درصدشو میگیریم...منم خیلی موافقم با نظر شما. بنظرم این منطقی تره.


*سلام وقت بخیر من که اصلا سابقه نداشتم وضعیتم خیلی بدتر از شما بود و به شدت منو درگیر کرده بود و این قانون و مصوبه رو حسابی جست و جو کردم و چند بار این قانون رو خوندم :*

این بند 6 رو یه دور باهم میخونیم :

در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن براي داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی ناقص دارند ( مثل شما ) یا کلاً سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ( مثل من ) ، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت *سوابق تحصیلی موجود* داوطلب درگروه درخواستی (بجز دروس عمومی)، اعمال میشود ( خوب شما رشته ریاضی هستید درس های که سابقه تحصیلی براتون اعمال کردند که کردند اگر مشمول نشدید سابقه ای ندارید، من هم هیچ سابقه ای ندارم که برام اعمال کنند پس این رو هم متوجه شدیم، توی پرانتز هم گفته به جز دروس عمومی که میدونیم برای دروس عمومی همه باید سابقه داشته باشند، که پایین تر هم براش تبصره باز کرده ) (گیر و گور توی این یه خط بعدی هست ) 

و مابقی سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی ( مابقی چی هست اصلا ؟ بالاتر گفته بود برای سوابق تحصیلی موجود، پس اینجا لفظ مابقی منظورش سوابق تحصیلی ناموجود هست ) تا سقف سهم دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول بند 4 ( خوب در جدول بند برای آزمون 1402 سهم سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی  14 درصد هست که میگه به این میزان،  مثلا برای 1403   به میزان 22 درصد هست ) به سهم نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی (کنکور) اضافه میشود. (خوب یعنی به کنکور اضافه میشه !)  [ جلو تر توضیح میدم در خصوص درصد] (این یه خط همه مشکل من و شما است !  این ها نیومدن یه پاراگراف توضیح بدند و در یک خط از نظر بار حقوقی و قانونی خلاصه بندی کردند و رد شدند و این رو بازش نکردند،) 
_جلو تر توضیح میدم چرا چنین مصوبه ای رو این طوری بیان کردند.
_
تبصره: همه داوطلبان (اعم از دانشآموزان و فارغالتحصیلان شاخههاي نظري، فنی و حرفهاي و کاردانش تمامی نظامهاي آموزش و پرورش) باید داراي دروس عمومی سابقه تحصیلی باشند و درصورت عدم وجود، باید براي تولید آن از طریق وزارت آموزش و پرورش اقدام کنند.

خوب این رو هم که واضح متوجه شدیم و جای ایراد و ابهامی نداره.

 حالا در خصوص درصدی که من و شما میگیم آقا ما که سابقه تحصیلی نداریم !  برامون از 100 حساب میشه !؟ هم اشتباه میکردیم و هم نه !  یعنی چی این حرفم !؟

* با این سناریو جلو میریم  برای کنکور 1402  ! یه داوطلب نظام جدید سابقه تحصیلی هم کامل داره !   مثلا معدلش هم 20 :*
 این فرد در حال حاضر 26 درصد سهم نمره عمومی که کلاً هم همین مقدار هست رو کسب کرده و تمام شد عمومی ها و دیگه خبری از عمومی در کنکورش هم نیست ! و  14 درصد تخصصی رو هم همین الان گرفته و گذاشته توی جیبش آماده است و برای کنکورش که 60 درصد باقی مانده نمره کل رو تشکیل میده و فقط هم دروس تخصصی هست در حال آماده شدن هست !     یعنی چنین داوطلبی کنکوری که میده فقط دروس تخصصی و به میزان 60 درصد هست .   ( چنین داوطلبی به 60 درصد دروس تخصصی برسه یعنی همون 100 درصد دروس تخصصی رو در کنکور کسب کرده ).

*    حالا داوطلبی که سابقه تحصیلی نداره و یا ناقص داره مثل من و شما برای کنکور 1402 :*
باید دروس عمومی رو حتما بریم امتحان مدرسه ای نهایی بدیم و سابقه تحصیلی اون رو ایجاد کنیم و این 26 درصد رو بگیریم.
دروس تخصصی :
*سابقه کامل داریم ( رشته ریاضی هستیم ریاضی امتحان میدیم تجربی هستیم تجربی امتحان میدیم) * : برای ما هم  اعمال میشه ! فرضا همه رو 20 داشتیم ، ما هم اون 14 درصد سهم تخصصی از سابقه تحصیلی رو گرفتیم !  
*فرضا چندتا درس سابقه داریم :*  از 14 درصد سهم تخصصی مثلا 10 درصد رو میگیریم.
*برای یه سری سابقه نداشتیم یا کلا هیچ سابقه ای نداشتیم :* *( سوال من و شما )*  برای اون های که سابقه نداشتیم و یا نمره کم داشتیم :  یا میریم ترمیم معدل، یا دیپلم مجدد و
*یا ( این چیزی که این اطلاعیه گفته )* به میزان سهم دروس تخصصی از جدول بند 4  به نمره کنکور ما اضافه میشه !   که برای آزمون سال 1402 14 درصد هست !  یعنی کنکور اون های که سابقه ندارند و یا ناقص ندارند  60+14  هست که میشه 74 درصد تخصصی ! و  این ها باید 74 درصد کنکور رو بزنند که بشند 100 !!!!   در حالی که اونهای که سابقه دارند باید 60 بزنند که بشند 100 ! )


_چرا چنین مصوبه ای رو این طوری به صورت حقوقی بیان کردند:
_خوب الان بچه های سال 12 نظام جدید آزمون نهایی سال دوازده دارند، بچه های نظام جدید قبلی هم همین طور فقط آزمون سال دوازدهم نظام جدید رو دادند !  خوب این سال دوزادهم امتحان نهایش تا کنکور 1402 . نهایتا 1403 نقش داره بعد از اون امتحان نهایی سال یازدهم و و بعد از اون دهم هم پاشون میاد وسط !  فرضا یه بچه 18 ساله  نتونتسه 2 3 سال نتیجه خوبی بگیره ! خصوصا مثل پسرا فرضا رفته اند سربازی و برگشتند !  حالا اون ها فقط سال دوازدهم نهایی داشته اند و سال دهم و یازدهم که نهایی  ندادند ؟  که در بند 3 این اطلاعیه فقط و فقط به سهم سال دوازدهم اشاره کرده و به سال یازدهم و دهم اشاره ای نداشته، اما من فکر میکنم برای سال یازدهم دروس عمومی 2 درصد به کل  و دهم هم دو درصد به کل اضافه بشه  چون سال 1402   عمومی 26  و 1403 عمومی 28 و در 1404 و بعد از اون 30 درصد میشه. و تخصصی دوازدهم 14 درصد در 1402  و در سال 1403  14 درصد دوازهم و 8 درصد یازدهم جمعا 22 درصد و برای 1404 و به بعد دوازدهم 14 درصد 8 درصد یازهم و دهم 8 درصد جمعا 30 درصد ! )  که اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم هم منطقی میتونه باشه .

   حالا یه داوطلب نظام جدید که فقط سال دوازهم امتحان نهایی داده با این روال : باید عمومی های سال یازدهم رو مجددا امتحان نهایی بده که میشند ترمیم معدلی و برای دروس تخصصی به همون میزان به نمره کل آزمونشون اضافه بشه .

 که فکر میکنم این برداشت ها و صحبت هام منطقی هست و قصد و نظرشون هم همین بوده و  تا حالا نشده این ها حرفی بزنند و بعدش کلا عوضش کنند بلکه کم کم سر قضیه رو در الحاقیه و تبصرها ببشتر اون سند اولیه رو باز کردند و منظورشون رو شفاف کردند.

توجه :
( این ها تحلیل های شخص من هست و اصرار به پذیرش اون توسط خواننده ها ندارم و از جای و از کسی نگرفتم که بگم بله سند رسمی پشتش هست و فقط یک مهندسی معکوس از این 2  3 بند این اطلاعیه بوده، ان شاءالله که زودتر خبرهای تکمیلی تری رو بگند ).

----------


## Tara_Z

> *سلام وقت بخیر من که اصلا سابقه نداشتم وضعیتم خیلی بدتر از شما بود و به شدت منو درگیر کرده بود و این قانون و مصوبه رو حسابی جست و جو کردم و چند بار این قانون رو خوندم :*
> 
> این بند 6 رو یه دور باهم میخونیم :
> 
> در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن براي داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی ناقص دارند ( مثل شما ) یا کلاً سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ( مثل من ) ، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت *سوابق تحصیلی موجود* داوطلب درگروه درخواستی (بجز دروس عمومی)، اعمال میشود ( خوب شما رشته ریاضی هستید درس های که سابقه تحصیلی براتون اعمال کردند که کردند اگر مشمول نشدید سابقه ای ندارید، من هم هیچ سابقه ای ندارم که برام اعمال کنند پس این رو هم متوجه شدیم، توی پرانتز هم گفته به جز دروس عمومی که میدونیم برای دروس عمومی همه باید سابقه داشته باشند، که پایین تر هم براش تبصره باز کرده ) (گیر و گور توی این یه خط بعدی هست ) 
> 
> و مابقی سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی ( مابقی چی هست اصلا ؟ بالاتر گفته بود برای سوابق تحصیلی موجود، پس اینجا لفظ مابقی منظورش سوابق تحصیلی ناموجود هست ) تا سقف سهم دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول بند 4 ( خوب در جدول بند برای آزمون 1402 سهم سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی  14 درصد هست که میگه به این میزان،  مثلا برای 1403   به میزان 22 درصد هست ) به سهم نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی (کنکور) اضافه میشود. (خوب یعنی به کنکور اضافه میشه !)  [ جلو تر توضیح میدم در خصوص درصد] (این یه خط همه مشکل من و شما است !  این ها نیومدن یه پاراگراف توضیح بدند و در یک خط از نظر بار حقوقی و قانونی خلاصه بندی کردند و رد شدند و این رو بازش نکردند،) 
> _جلو تر توضیح میدم چرا چنین مصوبه ای رو این طوری بیان کردند.
> _
> ...


آقا ایول دمت گرم کامل و جامع توضیح دادی. بنظر که همین هم باشه اصن واقعا. منم از سازمان سنجش سوال پرسیدم الان. ببینم کی جواب میده. بازم مرسی که از زمان با ارزش ت زدی و نظر و تحلیل ت رو اینجا نوشتی. مرسی واقعن

----------


## Kiyanz

ممنون بابت توضیحات کامل شما

----------


## farzaddd

سوال اساسی اینه اونی که سابقه نداره وبخواد سابقه دار شه باید دوازدهم امتحان بده یا دوازدهم و یازدهم؟

----------


## farzaddd

ضمنا به نظرم اشتباه متوجه شدی،معیار کنکور همون ۶۰ درصده برای همه،تراز گیری ۴۰ درصده که میاد تو امتحاناتی که حتی ضرایبش هم مشخص شده،یعنی با این کار اومدن عمومی رو حذف نکردند فقط بردن تو سالهای پایه که خب برای نظام جدیدا فقط دوازدهمه و نظام قدیما هیچیش معلوم نیست،هم پیش هم سومه

----------


## MYDR

> سوال اساسی اینه اونی که سابقه نداره وبخواد سابقه دار شه باید دوازدهم امتحان بده یا دوازدهم و یازدهم؟


این که سوال اساسی نیست ، در پستی که قرار دادم و یا در مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و این اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش رو دقت کرده بودید و یا این که شرایط آموزش و پرورش در اجرای امتحانات نهایی رو در جریان بودید جواب سوالتون مشخص هست.
 برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 سابقه تحصیلی فقط سال دوازدهم هست ! پس کسی که میخواد سابقه دار بشه باید امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم . آموزش و پرورش هم امسال خودش رو برای امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم داره آماده میکنه توی اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش هم به سال دوازدهم اشاره کرده اند (بند 3) و نه سال دیگه ای.

و برای کنکور 1404 سال یازدهم هم باید سابقه داشت و برای 1405 سال دهم هم پاش میاد وسط.

----------


## farzaddd

> این که سوال اساسی نیست ، در پستی که قرار دادم و یا در مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و این اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش رو دقت کرده بودید و یا این که شرایط آموزش و پرورش در اجرای امتحانات نهایی رو در جریان بودید جواب سوالتون مشخص هست.
>  برای کنکور 1402 و 1403 سابقه تحصیلی فقط سال دوازدهم هست ! پس کسی که میخواد سابقه دار بشه باید امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم . آموزش و پرورش هم امسال خودش رو برای امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم داره آماده میکنه توی اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش هم به سال دوازدهم اشاره کرده اند (بند 3) و نه سال دیگه ای.
> 
> و برای کنکور 1404 سال یازدهم هم باید سابقه داشت و برای 1405 سال دهم هم پاش میاد وسط.


اما تو ضرایبی که گفتن مثلا زبان فارسی سوم دبیرستان هست

----------


## MYDR

> ضمنا به نظرم اشتباه متوجه شدی،معیار کنکور همون ۶۰ درصده برای همه،تراز گیری ۴۰ درصده که میاد تو امتحاناتی که حتی ضرایبش هم مشخص شده،یعنی با این کار اومدن عمومی رو حذف نکردند فقط بردن تو سالهای پایه که خب برای نظام جدیدا فقط دوازدهمه و نظام قدیما هیچیش معلوم نیست،هم پیش هم سومه


نمی دونم با چه شخصی بودید اگر منظورتون من هستم :
 معیار کنکور 60 درصد برای همه نیست و نمی تونه هم باشه!  برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی دارند 60 درصد هست ،اگر فرض کنیم این نظر درست باشه که گفتید، با توجه به بند 6 آیین نامه به صراحت اعلام کرده اونهای که سابقه ندارند به میزان سقف جدول بند 4 دروس تخصصی به کنکور اون ها اضافه میشه ! پس این اضافه شدن در مقدار 60 درصد قبلی نمی گنجه ! پس به کجا و به چی اضافه میشه ؟  ( این رو هم اضافه کنم که این از نظر قانونی هم مشکل نداره چون خود شورای انقلاب فرهنگی اختیار تام به شورای سنجش و پذیرش داده که هر طوری که خواست درس ها و ضرایب و درصدها و ... رو بالا و پایین کنه فقط این سیاست شورای انقلاب فرهنگی رو اجرا کنه !  مثلا اگر فردا سنجش و پذیرش بگه سهم دروس عمومی 1 درصد بقیه اش تخصصی و بالعکس هیچ کسی نمی تونه  بهش بگه بالای چشت ابرو هست !   این سنجش و پذیرش گفته چه کنیم برای کسانی که سابقه ندارند ؟ گفتند بی خیال یه راست همه برند کنکور بدند! اگر این که شما می گید 60 درصد باشه که براشون خله ایجاد میشه و 14 درصد رو ندارند ! پس منطقی این هست که کنکورشون 74 درصد باشه ! مثل سال 94 !    که البته خود این یه سری حرف ها داره که جای بحث اون طولانی میشه.

ترازگیری 40 درصد ؟!  به نظر میرسه غلط باشه، ترازگیری بدون دروس تخصصی که امکان پذیر نیست و باید تراز گیری از همه دروس و وضعیت نهایی یه داوطب باشه نه فقط از سوابق تحصیلی اون هم فقط 40 درصد! ضرایبی که مشخص کردند فقط برای تاثیر اون دروس در سابقه تحصیلی نبوده بلکه برای کنکور هم بوده.
 بله من هم نگفتم عمومی ها رو حذف کرده اند، فقط عمومی ها رو هم نبردند به پایه،  دقیق تر این هست که بگیم سابقه تحصیلی ( هم عمومی هم تخصصی) رو برده اند به سال های پایه (دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم).
فقط در این موضوع : عمومی ها اجباری هست و همه باید برند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی رو ایجاد کنند، اونهای که ندارند ( اونهای که نظام قدیم بودند، و درگیر ترمیم معدل هستند و یا مشکل ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی عمومی دارند با کسانی که هیچ سابقه تحصیلی ندارند باهم در یک وضعیت بلاتکلیفی در آموزش و پرورش گرفتار شدند که از آفت ها و مشکلات این مصوبه است که آموزش و پرورش توانایی و زیر ساخت نداره ولی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی به زور می خواند فقط حرفش سبز بشه ،  وقتی پور عباس میگه من وظیفه ام آزمون هست برای سوابق تحصیلی خود آقایون آموزش و پرورش باید بیان جواب بدن دیگه باید ته فاجعه رو دید ) .

----------


## MYDR

> اما تو ضرایبی که گفتن مثلا زبان فارسی سوم دبیرستان هست


این زبان فارسی سوم دبیرستان برای نظام سالی واحدی/ترمی واحدی ها است که ضرایب اون ها رو براشون اعلام کردند که بتونند از طریق مجموع همه اون ضرایبی که برای همه درس ها اعلام کردند 26 درصد بخش عمومی سابقه تحصیلی رو بسازند. !  پس به این که اگر کسی میخواد سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه باید بره سال یازدهم رو بگیره نداره !  اگر بنا به ترمیم معدل باشه باید از همون جدولی که زبان فارسی سوم رو استخراج کردید همون ها رو ترمیم کنه ! امیدوارم منظور رو رسونده باشم.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *سلام وقت بخیر من که اصلا سابقه نداشتم وضعیتم خیلی بدتر از شما بود و به شدت منو درگیر کرده بود و این قانون و مصوبه رو حسابی جست و جو کردم و چند بار این قانون رو خوندم :*
> 
> این بند 6 رو یه دور باهم میخونیم :
> 
> در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن براي داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی ناقص دارند ( مثل شما ) یا کلاً سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ( مثل من ) ، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت *سوابق تحصیلی موجود* داوطلب درگروه درخواستی (بجز دروس عمومی)، اعمال میشود ( خوب شما رشته ریاضی هستید درس های که سابقه تحصیلی براتون اعمال کردند که کردند اگر مشمول نشدید سابقه ای ندارید، من هم هیچ سابقه ای ندارم که برام اعمال کنند پس این رو هم متوجه شدیم، توی پرانتز هم گفته به جز دروس عمومی که میدونیم برای دروس عمومی همه باید سابقه داشته باشند، که پایین تر هم براش تبصره باز کرده ) (گیر و گور توی این یه خط بعدی هست ) 
> 
> و مابقی سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی ( مابقی چی هست اصلا ؟ بالاتر گفته بود برای سوابق تحصیلی موجود، پس اینجا لفظ مابقی منظورش سوابق تحصیلی ناموجود هست ) تا سقف سهم دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول بند 4 ( خوب در جدول بند برای آزمون 1402 سهم سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی  14 درصد هست که میگه به این میزان،  مثلا برای 1403   به میزان 22 درصد هست ) به سهم نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی (کنکور) اضافه میشود. (خوب یعنی به کنکور اضافه میشه !)  [ جلو تر توضیح میدم در خصوص درصد] (این یه خط همه مشکل من و شما است !  این ها نیومدن یه پاراگراف توضیح بدند و در یک خط از نظر بار حقوقی و قانونی خلاصه بندی کردند و رد شدند و این رو بازش نکردند،) 
> _جلو تر توضیح میدم چرا چنین مصوبه ای رو این طوری بیان کردند.
> _
> ...


اقا الان یعنی منی که دیپلمم ریاضیه و نمره زیست ندارم تراز نمره زیستم از صد حساب میشه دیگه؟ یعنی هرچی بزنم تو کنکور هر ترازی بده اون معیاره؟

----------


## ali_12

سلام
دوستان من قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم.برای تجربی 402 باید چه کار کنم؟
باید دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟؟

----------


## MYDR

> اقا الان یعنی منی که دیپلمم ریاضیه و نمره زیست ندارم تراز نمره زیستم از صد حساب میشه دیگه؟ یعنی هرچی بزنم تو کنکور هر ترازی بده اون معیاره؟


سلام برادر.
خلاصه این طوری بگم : اگر نمی خواهی و نمی رسی و هزینه دیپلم مجدد نداری و.... برو کنکورت رو بده و کاری به این سابقه تحصیلی برای زیستت نداشته باش.
توضیح بدم:
شما که نمره زیست نداری، و دیپلم ریاضی داشتی ، پس سابقه تحصیلی ناقضی برای رشته تجربی داری، تا به اون میزانی که داری سابقه برات منظور میشه ! مثلا : ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی !  حالا زیست سابقه نداری ! به همون میزان ( که این رو برات توضیح میدم ) به کنکورت اضافه میشه. ( طبق بند 6 اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش)

  حالا این میزان یعنی چقدر؟ کل سابقه تحصیلی 40 هست : به تفکیک 26 برای عمومی ( مشتمل بر ادبیات عربی زبان دینی، سلامت و بهداشت،علوم اجتماعی) 14 برای تخصصی مشمول ( زیست شیمی ریاضی فیزیک )  حالا به نسبت ضریب درس زیست : که 12 هست از این 14 درصد بکش بیرون میشه سهم زیست حالا به کنکورت اضافه کن ! 
  ( چون گفته : در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن براي داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی ناقص دارند یا کلاً سابقه تحصیلی ندارند، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود داوطلب درگروه درخواستی (بجز دروس عمومی)، اعمال میشود ( برای شما ریاضی فیزیک شیمی اعمال میشه ) مابقی سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی تا سقف سهم دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول بند 4 به سهم نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی (کنکور) اضافه میشود.
 نکته بگم :
( میگم نظر شخصی من و تحلیل های من از این مصوبه و این اطلاعیه ای هست که گفتند و بعد از کلی سردرد و چندباره خوندن و کلی سوال پرسیدن به این نتایج رسیدم اگر دوست داشتی بازم از دیگران بپرس بعدش منو نفرین و ناله نکنی.)

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> دوستان من قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم.برای تجربی 402 باید چه کار کنم؟
> باید دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟؟


سلام دلاور.
شما باید حتما دروس عمومی سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنید ( ادبیات عربی زبان دینی، سلامت و بهداشت،علوم اجتماعی)، برای دروس تخصصی هم میشه کنکور شما که در پست های قبل توضیح دادم .( بازم خواستید تحقیق کنید).

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام دلاور.
> شما باید حتما دروس عمومی سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنید ( ادبیات عربی زبان دینی، سلامت و بهداشت،علوم اجتماعی)، برای دروس تخصصی هم میشه کنکور شما که در پست های قبل توضیح دادم .( بازم خواستید تحقیق کنید).


خب من متوجه صحبتاتون شدم اما دروس عمومی چندم؟قبل ۸۴ فقط عمومی دواردهم باید امتحان بدن؟

----------


## farzaddd

من چیزی که متوجه شدم اینه که قبل ۸۴ عمومی باید اوکی کنه که ۴۰ درصدو بگیره اختصاصی هم همون ۶۰ درصده،۸۴ به بعد ترمیم و دیپلم،۹۸ به بعدم ترمیم،کنکور هم ثابت ۶۰ برای همه است ،

----------


## Kiyanz

آقای افشار هم همینو گفته بود 

نظام قدیمی هایی که میخان با دیپلم غیر مرتبط تو کنکور شرکت کنن ( مثلن مثل من با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن ) فقط عمومی ها و شیمی رو باید ترمیم کنن

----------


## MYDR

> خب من متوجه صحبتاتون شدم اما دروس عمومی چندم؟قبل ۸۴ فقط عمومی دواردهم باید امتحان بدن؟


اینکه دروس عمومی، چندم که واضح هست ! توی پیوست ها آوردند !  شما اگر ترمیم معدلی باشید به جدول نظام آموزشی خودتون نگاه کنید عمومی ها کاملا مشخص هست.
اما به نظرم شما که قبل از 84 هستی پس سابقه تحصیلی نداری، و به نظرم شما می تونید دروس نظام جدید رو درخواست سابقه تحصیلی بدید اگر قبول نکردند از همون مقطعی که بودید دروس عمومیش مشخص هست و امتحان میدید و چون برای قبل 84 برای سال های گذشته است آموزش و پرورش دیگه سوال ازشون طرح نکنه و همین نظام جدید رو بتونید شرکت کنید !
برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی عمومی خود آموزش و پرورش سردرگم هست و هیچ کسی هیچ جوابی نداره بده ! ولی یه مرکز آموزش و پرورش ( نه مدرسه) به مدیریت متوسطه مراجعه کنید و بگید میخوام چنین کاری کنم، درس های که باید امتحان بدید رو براتون مشخص کنند !  برای شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد دروس عمومی دوزادهم باشه ).

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام برادر.
> خلاصه این طوری بگم : اگر نمی خواهی و نمی رسی و هزینه دیپلم مجدد نداری و.... برو کنکورت رو بده و کاری به این سابقه تحصیلی برای زیستت نداشته باش.
> توضیح بدم:
> شما که نمره زیست نداری، و دیپلم ریاضی داشتی ، پس سابقه تحصیلی ناقضی برای رشته تجربی داری، تا به اون میزانی که داری سابقه برات منظور میشه ! مثلا : ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی !  حالا زیست سابقه نداری ! به همون میزان ( که این رو برات توضیح میدم ) به کنکورت اضافه میشه. ( طبق بند 6 اطلاعیه سنجش و پذیرش)
> 
>   حالا این میزان یعنی چقدر؟ کل سابقه تحصیلی 40 هست : به تفکیک 26 برای عمومی ( مشتمل بر ادبیات عربی زبان دینی، سلامت و بهداشت،علوم اجتماعی) 14 برای تخصصی مشمول ( زیست شیمی ریاضی فیزیک )  حالا به نسبت ضریب درس زیست : که 12 هست از این 14 درصد بکش بیرون میشه سهم زیست حالا به کنکورت اضافه کن ! 
>   ( چون گفته : در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن براي داوطلبانی که سابقه تحصیلی ناقص دارند یا کلاً سابقه تحصیلی ندارند، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت سوابق تحصیلی موجود داوطلب درگروه درخواستی (بجز دروس عمومی)، اعمال میشود ( برای شما ریاضی فیزیک شیمی اعمال میشه ) مابقی سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی تا سقف سهم دروس تخصصی مطابق جدول بند 4 به سهم نمره کل آزمون اختصاصی (کنکور) اضافه میشود.
>  نکته بگم :
> ( میگم نظر شخصی من و تحلیل های من از این مصوبه و این اطلاعیه ای هست که گفتند و بعد از کلی سردرد و چندباره خوندن و کلی سوال پرسیدن به این نتایج رسیدم اگر دوست داشتی بازم از دیگران بپرس بعدش منو نفرین و ناله نکنی.)


سلام و وقت بخیر و خسته نباشید بابت اینهمه توضیح دستت درد نکنه

خب الان توی اون اطلاعیه ناقصشون گفته ضریب زیست تو دیپلم نظام قدیم 9 هستش یعنی من ازون 14 درصد 9 درصدشو میگیرم؟ منطقی نیستا...کنکور من میشه 69 درصد؟ تازه من پیش دانشگاهیمم تو سوابقم نیست مال سال 90 فک کنم الان اونو ندارم میاد رو سوابقم باز؟ اون چی میشه؟

----------


## ali_12

> اینکه دروس عمومی، چندم که واضح هست ! توی پیوست ها آوردند !  شما اگر ترمیم معدلی باشید به جدول نظام آموزشی خودتون نگاه کنید عمومی ها کاملا مشخص هست.
> اما به نظرم شما که قبل از 84 هستی پس سابقه تحصیلی نداری، و به نظرم شما می تونید دروس نظام جدید رو درخواست سابقه تحصیلی بدید اگر قبول نکردند از همون مقطعی که بودید دروس عمومیش مشخص هست و امتحان میدید و چون برای قبل 84 برای سال های گذشته است آموزش و پرورش دیگه سوال ازشون طرح نکنه و همین نظام جدید رو بتونید شرکت کنید !
> برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی عمومی خود آموزش و پرورش سردرگم هست و هیچ کسی هیچ جوابی نداره بده ! ولی یه مرکز آموزش و پرورش ( نه مدرسه) به مدیریت متوسطه مراجعه کنید و بگید میخوام چنین کاری کنم، درس های که باید امتحان بدید رو براتون مشخص کنند !  برای شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد دروس عمومی دوزادهم باشه ).


یعنی من فقط باید عمومی های 12 شرکت کنم؟
این شبهه ها کی برطرف میشه؟آیین نامه چرا دقیق نگفته
من باید درخواست دیپلم مجدد بدم؟روند کار و  ترمیم چطور هست؟

----------


## ha.hg

نمیدونم چرا ولی مطمئنم این لغو میشه.
امروز رفتم پرسیدم میگن هیچ دستوری ندادن که نظام قدیمی میتونه ترمیم شرکت کنه

----------


## elhameli

سلام، کسی اطلاع داره، با دیپلم نظام قدیم، میشه دیپلم نظام جدید در همون رشته دیپلم نظام قدیم خودمون بگیریم ؟؟

----------


## Tara_Z

> سلام، کسی اطلاع داره، با دیپلم نظام قدیم، میشه دیپلم نظام جدید در همون رشته دیپلم نظام قدیم خودمون بگیریم ؟؟


​این همون ترمیم محسوب میشه

----------


## Tara_Z

[Forwarded from آکادمی فانتوم | مهدی حسین دوست]
 #هشدار
 تخریب بی پاسخ نمی ماند
✍ مهدی حسین دوست 


 امروز، چندین نفر به طور جداگانه پادکستی را برای من فرستاده‌اند که ضمن بیان استدلال های سراسر دروغ و غلط (نشر اکاذیب)، در کمال وقاحت و با الفاظی چون تفکر رادیکالی این رسانه را مقصر آشوب، بلاتکلیفی و اضطراب حال حاضر که واسطه ایرادات لاینحل مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، ضعف و سوءمدیریت سازمان سنجش و وزارت آموزش و پرورش و اطلاع رسانی ناقص و قطره چکانی آن ها به وجود آمده است، می داند. من چنین چیزی را که با قرائن روشنی به رسانه من نیز مربوط می شود، به معنای هتک حیثیت خود می دانم و همانطور که قبلاً هشدار داده بودم، در صورت عدم حذف محتوای غلط و توهین آمیز، اصلاح آن و عذرخواهی عمومی و شفاف حق اقدام قضایی را برای خود در مقابل این *** پراکنی در خصوص رسانه‌ام (و اتهاماتی که در گذشته در قالب یک صوت در گروهی منتشر شد و از آن صرف نظر کردم) محفوظ می دانم. 


‍ این پادکست مدعی شده است که نمرات امتحانات نهایی دو دهه گذشته با یکدیگر هم تراز خواهد شد، این گونه نیست که ارزش نمرات یکسانی چون بیست در سال های مختلف یکسان نباشد و اصرار بر عدم امکان چنین کاری از لحاظ تئوری و اجرایی ولو با ذکر آن در متن قانون، نشان از عدم درک و فهم ما دارد. منتظر خواهم بود روش ریاضی و آماری هم ترازی نمرات آزمون هایی که از لحاظ سطح دشواری، نظام آموزشی و جامعه آماری متفاوت با یکدیگرند منتشر و اثبات شود که در سال های ۱۳۹۳ و ۱۳۹۴ که تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی بوده این گونه عمل شده است؛ در غیر این صورت به شیوه خود و بدون رعایت ملاحظه‌‌ای، پاسخی که قطعاً مانند این پیام نرم و ملایم نخواهد بود منتشر کرده و به طریق قانونی، به نشر این اکاذیب و بی اعتبار کردن فعالان آموزشی این کشور پایان می دهم.


 در این پاسخ نخست مستند کارشناسی از عدم امکان همترازی نمرات امتحانات نهایی سنوات مختلف را قرار می دهم و سپس برای با استناد به داده های سازمان سنجش در خصوص اعمال سابقه تحصیلی به صورت قطعی در سال ۱۳۹۳ و ۱۳۹۴، مستند محاسبه تراز این نمرات به صورت جداگانه برای هر سال به همراه جداول مقایسه تراز و رتبه درصد‌ها و نمرات مختلف را برای نخستین بار در فضای مجازی منتشر می کنم تا مشخص شود اعمال تبعیض آمیز سابقه تحصیلی به شیوه آیین نامه فعلی که در این پادکست رافع تمام این ابهامات معرفی شده است، منجر به یک افتضاح بزرگ می شود یا خیر و آیا هشدارهای ما سیاه نمایی بوده است یا از سر دلسوزی.


 | فانتوم: متفاوت‌ترین رسانه کنکوری | 
 @academyphantom

----------


## Tara_Z

> [Forwarded from آکادمی فانتوم | مهدی حسین دوست]
> ������ #هشدار
> ������ تخریب بی پاسخ نمی ماند
> ✍ مهدی حسین دوست 
> 
> 
> ������ امروز، چندین نفر به طور جداگانه پادکستی را برای من فرستاده‌اند که ضمن بیان استدلال های سراسر دروغ و غلط (نشر اکاذیب)، در کمال وقاحت و با الفاظی چون تفکر رادیکالی این رسانه را مقصر آشوب، بلاتکلیفی و اضطراب حال حاضر که واسطه ایرادات لاینحل مصوبه شورای انقلاب فرهنگی، ضعف و سوءمدیریت سازمان سنجش و وزارت آموزش و پرورش و اطلاع رسانی ناقص و قطره چکانی آن ها به وجود آمده است، می داند. من چنین چیزی را که با قرائن روشنی به رسانه من نیز مربوط می شود، به معنای هتک حیثیت خود می دانم و همانطور که قبلاً هشدار داده بودم، در صورت عدم حذف محتوای غلط و توهین آمیز، اصلاح آن و عذرخواهی عمومی و شفاف حق اقدام قضایی را برای خود در مقابل این *** پراکنی در خصوص رسانه‌ام (و اتهاماتی که در گذشته در قالب یک صوت در گروهی منتشر شد و از آن صرف نظر کردم) محفوظ می دانم. 
> 
> 
> ...


این کانالو توی تلگرام پیگیر باشید. قراره آمار رو پخش کنه. سند رو کنه از تاثیر قطعی معدل روی نمره ی کنکور با کارنامه های کنکور سال 93-94. خیلی مهمه بچه ها. اینو حتما پیگیری کنید. اگر گذاشت اینجا کپی ش میکنم

----------


## Tara_Z

> سلام
> دوستان این قضیه که فقط دی ماه اجازه ی ترمیم هست واقعیه؟!


فعلن که مملکت رو هواست. باید صبر کرد تا آبان

----------


## pegahmht

> خب من متوجه صحبتاتون شدم اما دروس عمومی چندم؟قبل ۸۴ فقط عمومی دواردهم باید امتحان بدن؟


بله 
برای کنکور ۴۰۲ سال دوازدهم میشه

----------


## elhameli

> ​این همون ترمیم محسوب میشه


نظام قدیمی  که پیش دانشگاهی داشته، اجازه میدن بره با درس های نظام جدید ترمیم انجام بده ؟؟ 
الان نظام قدیم  که پیش دانشگاهی داشته با دیپلم نظام جدید مطابقت نداره ! 
اگر اجازه ترمیم ندن، طرف باید بره دیپلم نظام جدید بگیره، میخوام بدونم اونوفت اجازه گرفتن دیپلم در رشته متناظر رو به نظام قدیم میدن ؟؟

----------


## ha.hg

> نظام قدیمی  که پیش دانشگاهی داشته، اجازه میدن بره با درس های نظام جدید ترمیم انجام بده ؟؟ 
> الان نظام قدیم  که پیش دانشگاهی داشته با دیپلم نظام جدید مطابقت نداره ! 
> اگر اجازه ترمیم ندن، طرف باید بره دیپلم نظام جدید بگیره، میخوام بدونم اونوفت اجازه گرفتن دیپلم در رشته متناظر رو به نظام قدیم میدن ؟؟


ببینید‌دیروز‌رفتم‌مدرسه  بزرگسالان‌.بهم‌گفتن‌هیچ  ‌دستورعملی‌بهمون‌ندادن‌  که‌نظام‌قدیم‌‌میتونه‌ب  ه‌ترمیم.بهشون‌گفتم‌‌سوم  ‌و‌پیش‌هر‌دو‌نهایی‌بود  ه‌گفتن‌فرقی‌نداره واگه‌نظام‌جدید‌هستی‌میت  ونی‌ترمیم کنی.
ولی‌خب‌امروز‌عصر‌خبر‌ق  عی‌شو ‌‌بهم‌میدن‌.

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg



ببینید‌دیروز‌رفتم‌مدرسه  بزرگسالان‌.بهم‌گفتن‌هیچ  ‌دستورعملی‌بهمون‌ندادن‌  که‌نظام‌قدیم‌‌میتونه‌ب  ه‌ترمیم.بهشون‌گفتم‌‌سوم  ‌و‌پیش‌هر‌دو‌نهایی‌بود  ه‌گفتن‌فرقی‌نداره واگه‌نظام‌جدید‌هستی‌میت  ونی‌ترمیم کنی.
ولی‌خب‌امروز‌عصر‌خبر‌ق  عی‌شو ‌‌بهم‌میدن‌.


اگر اشتباه نکنم باید برید آموزش پرورش اونجا تطبیق میدن معادل سازی میکنند درساتون رو با دیپلم بعد یه کارنامه تطبیق میدن بهتون برای من اینطوری بود من از روی اون رفتم برای دیپلم مجدد فکر میکنم برای ترمیم معدلی از روی اون اقدام کنند برای ترمیم نمره*

----------


## _Joseph_

*حتما حتما حتما ویس زیر رو گوش بدید .

*

----------


## pegahmht

> *حتما حتما حتما ویس زیر رو گوش بدید .
> 
> *


سلام
اسم پادکستو میدونید ؟

----------


## elhameli

> ببینید‌دیروز‌رفتم‌مدرسه  بزرگسالان‌.بهم‌گفتن‌هیچ  ‌دستورعملی‌بهمون‌ندادن‌  که‌نظام‌قدیم‌‌میتونه‌ب  ه‌ترمیم.بهشون‌گفتم‌‌سوم  ‌و‌پیش‌هر‌دو‌نهایی‌بود  ه‌گفتن‌فرقی‌نداره واگه‌نظام‌جدید‌هستی‌میت  ونی‌ترمیم کنی.
> ولی‌خب‌امروز‌عصر‌خبر‌ق  عی‌شو ‌‌بهم‌میدن‌.


ممنون، پس اگر خبردار شدید، اینجا هم اطلاع بدید.

----------


## Tara_Z

> خب مشکل اینجاست که ثبت نام نوبت دی،اوایل آبانه!
> من امروز رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان چیزی از اینکه نمیشه نوبت خرداد امتحان داد نگفتن:/
> واقعا نمیدونم چه کنم:/


واسه کنکور دی، به معدل و نمره احتیاج نداری.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> اسم پادکستو میدونید ؟


از کانال دکتر بهمنی دان کردم.

----------


## skvskv

نمیدونم چرا ولی ی حسی میگ قراره این تاثیر نمره مثبت شه خخخ

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> نمیدونم چرا ولی ی حسی میگ قراره این تاثیر نمره مثبت شه خخخ


خدا از دهنت بشنوه . باور کن اگر تاثیرش مثبت بشه ، یه شیرینی توپ بهت میدم .

----------


## ha.hg

خب.
پرسیدم‌الان‌و‌گفتن که‌‌مدارک‌بیارین‌ثبت‌ن  م‌کنید‌ولی‌کل‌دروس‌دوا  زدهم‌رو‌باید‌امتحان‌بدی  ن‌ببینیم‌چی‌میشه‌‌.و‌ا  نکه‌خود‌شون‌هم‌اطمینان  نداشتن‌که‌نظام‌قدیمی‌م  یتونه‌بره‌ترمیم‌معدل.با  این‌وجودبنظرم‌همه‌تمرکز  ‌بذارین‌روی‌کنکور‌تا‌‌  ببینین‌میشه‌هرچند‌این‌م  صوبه‌لغوه‌قطعا.

----------


## ha.hg

> یه سوال دیگه:>
> کسایی که مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتن و پرسیدن بگن که میشه مثلا چهارتا از دروس رو دی ترمیم کرد چهارتای دیگه رو تیرماه؟


خیر‌همه‌دروس‌با هم.
یا‌خدا‌بدبخت‌میشیم‌که. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ha.hg

> واقعا؟مطمئنین؟
> خب چرا نشه این کارو کرد؟:/
> فکر نکنما:/


گفتم که پرسیدم . 
بهم گفتن کل دروس  باید امتحان بدی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## monina

سلام شما درخاست دادین برای ترمیم معدل

ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم انسانی به  همون انسانی میدونید چجوریه

----------


## ali_12

سلام
دوستان کسی که قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی داره به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره به نفع نتیجه کنکوره یا فقط دروس عمومی امتحان بده؟؟
کدوم باعث بهتر شدن نتیجه کنکور میشه؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali_12


سلام
دوستان کسی که قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی داره به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره به نفع نتیجه کنکوره یا فقط دروس عمومی امتحان بده؟؟
کدوم باعث بهتر شدن نتیجه کنکور میشه؟




سلام من کاری که برای خودم کردمو میگم و اونم اینه که دیپلم مجدد گرفتم ببین بطور مثال فکر کن بیست درصد ضریب کنکورت توی زیست میتونه نمره ات باشه تقریبا همه بیست یا نزدیک به بیستند و اونو دارند و مثلا سی درصد زیست بزنن از تویی که چهل درصد زیست زدی جلو ترند البته اینا حدودیه و براوردی ولی بنظرم من شانس با اوناییه که سابقه تحصیلی دارند*

----------


## ali_12

> *
> 
> سلام من کاری که برای خودم کردمو میگم و اونم اینه که دیپلم مجدد گرفتم ببین بطور مثال فکر کن بیست درصد ضریب کنکورت توی زیست میتونه نمره ات باشه تقریبا همه بیست یا نزدیک به بیستند و اونو دارند و مثلا سی درصد زیست بزنن از تویی که چهل درصد زیست زدی جلو ترند البته اینا حدودیه و براوردی ولی بنظرم من شانس با اوناییه که سابقه تحصیلی دارند*


یعنی اگر من زیست 80 بزنم یک نفر دیگه هم زیست 80 بزنه و با نمره زیست 18 اون فرد از من تراز زیستش بیشتره؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali_12


یعنی اگر من زیست 80 بزنم یک نفر دیگه هم زیست 80 بزنه و با نمره زیست 18 اون فرد از من تراز زیستش بیشتره؟


ببینین دقیق نمیشه گفت فکر نکنم الان خود رییس سازمان سنجشم فرمول دقیقی داشته باشه ولی اعداد و ارغام میگه بله اون جلوتره بعلاوه به اینم فکر کنین مثلا رنج همه توی یه کنکور شصت درصده و بالای اون خیلی سخته خب قطعا کسایی برنده اند که یه درصدی هم از معدل نهاییشون به اون ۶۰ درصد اضافه میکنن*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام
> دوستان کسی که قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی داره به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره به نفع نتیجه کنکوره یا فقط دروس عمومی امتحان بده؟؟
> کدوم باعث بهتر شدن نتیجه کنکور میشه؟


اینکه هرجور شده تاثیر سوابق رو دور بزنی باعث منفعتت هست ( به شرط کسب درصد خیلی بالا در کنکور) 
چون نمرات نهایی به صورت تراز اعامل میشن و کسی که 20 میگیره هم با توجه به محاسبه تراز (وابسته بودنش به میانگین کل و واریانس نمرات) یه قسمتی از تراز رو از دست میده و تراز 10000 کامل رو ممکن نیست به دست بیاره. ولی کسی که سوابق تحصیلی نداره یعنی هیچی از دست نداده (نه اینکه تراز کل نمرات نهایی رو بهش بدن) و در صورت کسب درصد خیلی بالا مثلا 100 خیلی درصد جلو میافته از کسی که همون 100% رو به دست آورده و نمره نهاییش 20 هست.

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینکه هرجور شده تاثیر سوابق رو دور بزنی باعث منفعتت هست ( به شرط کسب درصد خیلی بالا در کنکور) 
> چون نمرات نهایی به صورت تراز اعامل میشن و کسی که 20 میگیره هم با توجه به محاسبه تراز (وابسته بودنش به میانگین کل و واریانس نمرات) یه قسمتی از تراز رو از دست میده و تراز 10000 کامل رو ممکن نیست به دست بیاره. ولی کسی که سوابق تحصیلی نداره یعنی هیچی از دست نداده (نه اینکه تراز کل نمرات نهایی رو بهش بدن) و در صورت کسب درصد خیلی بالا مثلا 100 خیلی درصد جلو میافته از کسی که همون 100% رو به دست آورده و نمره نهاییش 20 هست.


سلام
اتفاقا اینبار فرق میکنه 
کسی که بیست میگیره تراز کامل میاره 
تمام نمرات سال تراز میشن
و حتی لین فرضیه که میگه کسی که سال ۹۸ بیست گرفته از کسی که ۹۹ بیست گرفته اگر امتحاناتش سخت تر بوده باشه تراز نمره بیست ش بالاست و... 
تمام اینها فرضیه نادرستی ست
سیستم تراز گیری به کلی فرق کرده
کل نمرات اون سال تراز میشن.
یعنی ممکنه شما نمره ۱۹ تون سال ۴۰۲ با سال ۴۰۳ ترازش فرق دلشته باشه
چرا؟
چونکه نمره شما در بین تمام شرکت کنندگان ۴۰۲ تراز میشه
اینطور نیست نمرات سالهای متفاوت تراز گوناگونی در یک سال بدن.
تمام نمرات بیت تراز کامل میگیرن
تمام نمرات ۱۹ تراز یکسان میگیرن
تمام نمرات ۱۹.۲۵ هم تراز یکسان میگیرن.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام
> اتفاقا اینبار فرق میکنه 
> کسی که بیست میگیره تراز کامل میاره 
> تمام نمرات سال تراز میشن
> و حتی لین فرضیه که میگه کسی که سال ۹۸ بیست گرفته از کسی که ۹۹ بیست گرفته اگر امتحاناتش سخت تر بوده باشه تراز نمره بیست ش بالاست و... 
> تمام اینها فرضیه نادرستی ست
> سیستم تراز گیری به کلی فرق کرده
> کل نمرات اون سال تراز میشن.
> یعنی ممکنه شما نمره ۱۹ تون سال ۴۰۲ با سال ۴۰۳ ترازش فرق دلشته باشه
> ...


نمیتونه این اتفاق رخ بده از نظر عددی کسی تراز 10هزار در امتحان نهایی ممکن نیست. نمره میانگین از نمره 20 اون داوطلب کم میشه که هرگز میانگین نمرات صفر نیست! 
تنها حالتی که یه نفر تراز خیلی بالا مثلا 9999 بگیره اینه که فقط خودش 20 گرفته باشه و همه نمرات خیلی پایین در حد 0.25 گرفته  باشن و تعداد شرکت کننده ها هم صدها هزار نفر باشه در اون درس.

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمیتونه این اتفاق رخ بده از نظر عددی کسی تراز 10هزار در امتحان نهایی ممکن نیست. نمره میانگین از نمره 20 اون داوطلب کم میشه که هرگز میانگین نمرات صفر نیست! 
> تنها حالتی که یه نفر تراز خیلی بالا مثلا 9999 بگیره اینه که فقط خودش 20 گرفته باشه و همه نمرات خیلی پایین در حد 0.25 گرفته  باشن و تعداد شرکت کننده ها هم صدها هزار نفر باشه در اون درس.


*ممکنه . حالا میبینید . پادکستی که قار دادم رو گوش بدید در تاپیک ترجمه مصوبه سازمان سنجش*

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> نمیتونه این اتفاق رخ بده از نظر عددی کسی تراز 10هزار در امتحان نهایی ممکن نیست. نمره میانگین از نمره 20 اون داوطلب کم میشه که هرگز میانگین نمرات صفر نیست! 
> تنها حالتی که یه نفر تراز خیلی بالا مثلا 9999 بگیره اینه که فقط خودش 20 گرفته باشه و همه نمرات خیلی پایین در حد 0.25 گرفته  باشن و تعداد شرکت کننده ها هم صدها هزار نفر باشه در اون درس.


متاسفانه افرادی که ادعا می‌کنند هم‌ترازی ، بین نمرات سال‌های مختلف ، با تعداد شرکت کننده‌ی مختلف و میانگین وزنی نمرات مختلف ، ممکن هستش ، افرادی‌اند که حتی هنوز پروتکل ترازگیری نمرات رو حتی نگاه هم نکردند . خیال می‌کنند تراز ، نمره هستش و کسی که بالاترین نمره‌ی یک امتحان رو میگیره ، تراز کامل رو هم میگیره !
به عنوان مثال کسی که در سال ۹۳ ، با نمره‌ی ۱۷/۵ زیست شناسی ، هشتاد درصد تراز کل اون سال رو مال خودش کرده ، ممکنه در مقابل کسی که سال ۹۹ با نمره‌ی ۲۰ ، نود درصد تراز کل اون سال رو گرفته ، تراز بیشتری در هم‌ترازی کسب کنه !
هنوز متوجه نشدند که حتی ( فقط ) تعداد شرکت کنندگان مدارس بزرگسال ( فارغ از نمراتی که کسب می‌کنند ) هم می‌تونه روی هم‌ترازی تاثیر بذاره .

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> متاسفانه افرادی که ادعا می‌کنند هم‌ترازی ، بین نمرات سال‌های مختلف ، با تعداد شرکت کننده‌ی مختلف و میانگین وزنی نمرات مختلف ، ممکن هستش ، افرادی‌اند که حتی هنوز پروتکل ترازگیری نمرات رو حتی نگاه هم نکردند . خیال می‌کنند تراز ، نمره هستش و کسی که بالاترین نمره‌ی یک امتحان رو میگیره ، تراز کامل رو هم میگیره !
> به عنوان مثال کسی که در سال ۹۳ ، با نمره‌ی ۱۷/۵ زیست شناسی ، هشتاد درصد تراز کل اون سال رو مال خودش کرده ، ممکنه در مقابل کسی که سال ۹۹ با نمره‌ی ۲۰ ، نود درصد تراز کل اون سال رو گرفته ، تراز بیشتری در هم‌ترازی کسب کنه !
> هنوز متوجه نشدند که حتی ( فقط ) تعداد شرکت کنندگان مدارس بزرگسال ( فارغ از نمراتی که کسب می‌کنند ) هم می‌تونه روی هم‌ترازی تاثیر بذاره .


کاملا درست میفرمایید. تراز یه فرمول ریاضی هست که داده ها توسط کامپیوتر توش جاگزاری میشن و قابل تفسیر با نظر شخصی نیست.

----------


## ali_12

سلام
دوستان دکتر سبطی گفت که قبل از 84 ها نیاز به سوابق ندارن و 100 درصد کنکور هست
بعدش گفت اگر یک نفر که قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفته مثلا فیزیک 80 بزنه ترازش 13000 میشه ولی یک نفر دیگه با نمره 20 فیزیک و درصد 80 ترازش 11000 میشه 
درسته این؟؟!

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام
> دوستان دکتر سبطی گفت که قبل از 84 ها نیاز به سوابق ندارن و 100 درصد کنکور هست
> بعدش گفت اگر یک نفر که قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفته مثلا فیزیک 80 بزنه ترازش 13000 میشه ولی یک نفر دیگه با نمره 20 فیزیک و درصد 80 ترازش 11000 میشه 
> درسته این؟؟!


دکتر سبطی فقط گیر داده به قبل ۸۴ ،انگار اینا دوازدهم هستن ،یارو حداقل ۳۷ سالشه چند نفرن مگه،امروز اومد گفت؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

تا فردا فک کنم تکلیفمون روشن شه

----------


## elhameli

> تا فردا فک کنم تکلیفمون روشن شه


فردا جمعه هست ! فک نکنم جمعه ها جلسه داشته باشن !  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> فردا جمعه هست ! فک نکنم جمعه ها جلسه داشته باشن !


من شنیدم تا جمعه اعلام میکنن از اینا هیچی بعید نیس  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> من شنیدم تا جمعه اعلام میکنن از اینا هیچی بعید نیس


موند هفته بعد
اون نماینده ها که قرار بود بررسی کنن رفتن آفریقا

----------


## Tara_Z

من فکر نمیکنم موافقت کنن با ترمیم معدلم. چون اصل دیپلمم پیش دانشگاه سابقمه و بدون اصل مدرک هم آموزش پرورش ثبت نام نمیکنه. الان یه جا خوندم که کسی که معدل زیر 19 داشته باشه اصلا اصلا سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو نخواهد آورد. یه مسئولی هم گفته بود اینو. خیلی ناراحت شدم. دیگه انگیزه ندارم جدی. کلا دیگه انگیزه زندگی هم ندارم.

----------


## rezaamh

> من فکر نمیکنم موافقت کنن با ترمیم معدلم. چون اصل دیپلمم پیش دانشگاه سابقمه و بدون اصل مدرک هم آموزش پرورش ثبت نام نمیکنه. الان یه جا خوندم که کسی که معدل زیر 19 داشته باشه اصلا اصلا سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو نخواهد آورد. یه مسئولی هم گفته بود اینو. خیلی ناراحت شدم. دیگه انگیزه ندارم جدی. کلا دیگه انگیزه زندگی هم ندارم.


مطمئنید بدون اصل مدرک نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟؟
از منم دست دانشگاهه
بلخره ی راهی باید باشه
نمیشه که

----------


## mojtabamessi

> من فکر نمیکنم موافقت کنن با ترمیم معدلم. چون اصل دیپلمم پیش دانشگاه سابقمه و بدون اصل مدرک هم آموزش پرورش ثبت نام نمیکنه. الان یه جا خوندم که کسی که معدل زیر 19 داشته باشه اصلا اصلا سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو نخواهد آورد. یه مسئولی هم گفته بود اینو. خیلی ناراحت شدم. دیگه انگیزه ندارم جدی. کلا دیگه انگیزه زندگی هم ندارم.


اصل مدرک نگه دارن یا فقط نگاه میکنن؟ اگ فقط نگاه میکنن ک میتونی فتوکپی ببری 
تو سامانه آموزش پرورش مدارک دیپلم اینا ثبته اصل مدرک به چه دردشون میخوره
حضوری برو سوال کن

----------


## _Joseph_

> من فکر نمیکنم موافقت کنن با ترمیم معدلم. چون اصل دیپلمم پیش دانشگاه سابقمه و بدون اصل مدرک هم آموزش پرورش ثبت نام نمیکنه. الان یه جا خوندم که کسی که معدل زیر 19 داشته باشه اصلا اصلا سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو نخواهد آورد. یه مسئولی هم گفته بود اینو. خیلی ناراحت شدم. دیگه انگیزه ندارم جدی. کلا دیگه انگیزه زندگی هم ندارم.


*بابا این چیزارو کی بهتون گفته آخه؟؟ 
هر کی گفته موادش جور نبوده هزیان زده 
شما کافیه برید و از دانشگاه سابقتون از دیپلمتون کپی بگیرید . اصلش باید پیش شما باشه . کپی ش نیازه . 
آسمون به زمین نیومده که . مدرک دیپلمتون هم نسوخته دود شه بره هوا .*

----------


## .Shbm.

چی شد بالاخره

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> چی شد بالاخره


قراره ده نفر کارگروه تشگیل بدن و اعلام کنن
یکی دو نفرشون رفتن رواندا (یه کشور در آفریقا) هفته بعد برمیگردن نشست برگذار کنن و ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه ها بچه ها یه سوال. من اگه بخوام نمره حسابانمو ترمیم کنم، دقیقا باید چه درسیو امتحان بدم؟ دوازدهم حسابان دارن مگه؟ من با دیپلم ریاضی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. و نمرات همین دیپلم ریاضیمم ترمیم کنم. فارغ التحصیل 91.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بچه ها بچه ها یه سوال. من اگه بخوام نمره حسابانمو ترمیم کنم، دقیقا باید چه درسیو امتحان بدم؟ دوازدهم حسابان دارن مگه؟ من با دیپلم ریاضی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. و نمرات همین دیپلم ریاضیمم ترمیم کنم. فارغ التحصیل 91.


ترمیم نمرات برای نظام قدیمی ها هنوز اعلام نشده. اصولا دروسی که کتابشون دیگه تغیر کرده و تدریس نمیشن قابل امتحان گیری نیستن.

----------


## Tara_Z

> ترمیم نمرات برای نظام قدیمی ها هنوز اعلام نشده. اصولا دروسی که کتابشون دیگه تغیر کرده و تدریس نمیشن قابل امتحان گیری نیستن.


چه مصوبه پر ایرادی. این ظلمه اگر عملی بشه. ظلم در حق چند میلیون نفر. که البته توی ایران این چیزا آزاده طبیعیه

----------


## Tara_Z

خب..امروزم این قضیه امیدوارم بلاخره حل بشه..

----------


## NiLQwoV

> خب..امروزم این قضیه امیدوارم بلاخره حل بشه..


ایشالا بحق علی تکلیفمون روشن شه

----------


## Mohammad.javad

سلام 
یه سوال داشتم
الان بالاخره رتبه هرفرد براساس کنکوری (دی و تیر) که میده و افرادی که در همون کنکور شرکت می کنن محاسبه میشه؟! یا درصد هارو نگه میدارن و بعد با تیر همسان سازی میکنن؟
چون من پشت کنکوریم میپرسم که اگه حالت دوم باشه از الان برای تیر بخونم چون قاعدتا فرقی نمیکنه شرکت در هرکدوم

----------


## Tara_Z

> سلام 
> یه سوال داشتم
> الان بالاخره رتبه هرفرد براساس کنکوری (دی و تیر) که میده و افرادی که در همون کنکور شرکت می کنن محاسبه میشه؟! یا درصد هارو نگه میدارن و بعد با تیر همسان سازی میکنن؟
> چون من پشت کنکوریم میپرسم که اگه حالت دوم باشه از الان برای تیر بخونم چون قاعدتا فرقی نمیکنه شرکت در هرکدوم



سلام محمد جان. ببین عقل حکم میکنه که با توجه به شرایط درهم و قوانین مبهمی که درین مورد وجود داره و خودشونم حتی نمیتونن جواب درستی بدن به دانش آموزا، هر دو کنکور رو شرکت کنی شما. ضرر نداره که. اومدیمو دری به تخته خورد حرفشونو عوض کردن مشکل برات بوجود اومد از شرکت نکردنت توی کنکور دی. بنظرم محتاطانه تر اینه که شما شرکت کنی دی رو هم. تمرکزت رو بذار واسه تیر اما دی رو هم شرکت کن عزیزتا خدای نکرده چیزی رو از دست ندی.

----------

